# Крипто > КриптоПРО > КриптоПРО 4 >  Ищу ключ на Крипто Про 4.0 серверная

## M3D

У кого есть пришлите киньте пожалуйста ключик.

----------

delta2714 (12.05.2019)

----------


## zebra80

кому нужен ключ, пишите в личку

----------

GYPERION (21.03.2017), odvolk (15.08.2016), vasilyu87 (20.12.2017)

----------


## 3221930

Нужен ключ для КриптоАРМ Терминал

----------


## 3221930

Помогите с ключом для КриптоАРМ Терминал

----------


## odvolk

> кому нужен ключ, пишите в личку


Нет возможности написать в личку, поэтому прошу прислать ключик на почту: 8gtm2ojheyu0@mail.ru или сюда

----------


## 3221930

Помогите с ключом для КриптоАРМ Терминал 5522@mail.ru

----------


## zebra80

Народ, забирайте)

Крипто-Про 4.0. Серверная.
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86

----------

123qwe123qwe (11.01.2017), 5ergey (31.07.2017), 6547400 (27.01.2017), AdmAl (23.05.2017), aero122 (17.12.2018), agdedov (05.06.2017), akademik2000 (07.07.2017), Albert999 (23.11.2016), Alen79 (05.03.2018), AlexGruber (13.04.2017), Amid74 (16.05.2017), Apriory (21.12.2017), Artistby (26.07.2017), asinel (25.04.2018), Atmel (24.08.2017), Avrely (30.06.2017), aws71 (01.10.2018), badneko (27.09.2016), ballogyr (19.05.2017), bayanovis (09.07.2018), belcom823 (11.02.2017), belovonet (12.01.2018), Beyaz (19.07.2018), bivaly34 (11.07.2017), bolgarkin (23.07.2018), chekist83 (02.12.2016), Cobakin (08.06.2018), Corsaer (24.01.2018), Cucumba (03.05.2018), DaMirka (21.08.2017), darkemka (07.06.2018), dascon (24.07.2018), dedov31 (19.09.2017), delinq (26.02.2018), Denis_cfo (10.11.2017), DenverMoscow (07.08.2018), diman73rus (18.07.2017), Dimas36 (16.01.2019), dimidron11 (12.09.2017), dina279 (24.04.2017), DREAMCATCHER-V (26.08.2016), dVia (06.11.2016), elv (21.05.2018), etp (13.01.2017), fiyona (02.12.2016), frienemy (26.04.2018), frols2004 (15.11.2016), Gor2006 (15.11.2018), gray2005 (08.02.2019), GSBoard (28.01.2020), hashpnd (21.07.2017), highwalker (25.03.2017), ice_dragon (23.04.2018), ig76 (01.10.2019), igoninal (12.03.2017), Ih Bin Денис (07.09.2018), iserebryakov (22.07.2017), its05 (15.04.2017), joker_spb (16.02.2017), Kaass (28.01.2017), kaizerforever (16.05.2017), kiberlepila (06.07.2017), kobol (11.05.2017), Kostyan_ (24.07.2018), kpluso (20.04.2018), krammerer (04.07.2017), l@mer (08.11.2017), laki1eo (12.11.2018), leshiyapl (16.06.2018), Makhmudab (21.04.2017), Masya1973 (10.02.2017), Medbedius (15.06.2017), membran (16.02.2017), mikolay (27.03.2017), mussolene (01.09.2017), Nice (05.09.2018), nik332 (22.09.2018), NLObP (07.07.2017), Oleg812 (25.05.2017), OneHalf (13.08.2018), pafftis (15.06.2018), panchaa (30.05.2017), Paul-k2 (28.03.2017), Phoenixxx (13.06.2017), picpoc (22.11.2016), pochemuchka (17.04.2018), PuchM (16.04.2018), raffail (18.07.2018), Raurck (26.05.2017), retro000 (06.06.2018), ReWriteR (15.05.2017), Rulezz470 (19.06.2017), rus62 (01.11.2016), SanalD (30.01.2017), sandvm (19.01.2017), sbsv (21.10.2016), Sereno350 (15.04.2017), SergioVS (01.02.2017), shipko (12.09.2018), shkilev (10.05.2017), ShurikMMS (24.01.2017), silver-k (09.01.2019), sirota_new (29.05.2018), sleng (19.04.2017), smit_03 (02.02.2018), Sprinter2000 (22.06.2017), Stariy_irk (26.02.2018), stasvas (06.02.2017), tak_tak777 (21.09.2017), Travel (28.06.2017), Ub'ju_vedrom (23.05.2022), ubiza77 (20.04.2017), Ugrumsvo (12.01.2017), Varaa (07.07.2021), vasilyu87 (20.12.2017), venerakivi (26.01.2020), vganin (13.11.2017), Vinibuh (13.01.2017), VovaLESH (09.01.2017), wdu (05.05.2018), wild7457 (19.01.2017), win32cih (28.02.2017), xnva (12.05.2017), zetex (21.10.2016), zun-zun (27.02.2017), zzzhen (07.05.2018), АлександрN (18.09.2016), Альбе (15.07.2017), бух055 (01.07.2017), Василий03 (15.03.2017), ГенаБ (17.04.2018), Лариса783282 (08.05.2018), Ленто4ка (24.01.2018), Марина_S (22.10.2018), мухин (11.07.2018), Никита А (20.01.2017), ОСЕТР (05.07.2017), раян (27.08.2018), Сергей Кравчен (20.01.2017), Скфян (22.05.2017)

----------


## 3221930

Интересует именно КриптоАРМ Терминал (желательно 5.2), на КриптоПро CSP сервер взял здесь бессрочную. Лицензии куплены, но привык работать в терминале, а это совсем другие деньги. 5522@mail.ru

----------

andry194 (20.07.2017)

----------


## zebra80

Ну, хз... что имеем, тем и делимся))

----------

Alen79 (05.03.2018), Makhmudab (21.04.2017), picpoc (22.11.2016), sirota_new (29.05.2018), slywin (10.01.2017)

----------


## picpoc

На Ubuntu server подойдет?

----------


## dducha

Ищу ключк  к КриптоПро на win 10? спасибо. dducha@mail.ru

----------


## dducha

Ищу ключ на Крипто Про КриптоПро для win 10. Спасибо.

----------


## GYPERION

пришлите пожалуйста ключик к  Криптопро csp 4 gyperion@mail.ru

----------

Alexeiii (16.07.2019)

----------


## picpoc

Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц и смежные темы?
Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:

Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B  Посмотреть сообщение

# For Office Signature 2.0

0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QVZFZ-Z1LKU
0520E-70007-40AC2-40PDG-F45DV
0520X-B000G-44AC2-44HD6-NLB73

# For Office Signature 1.0

0510P-P000V-A9AC2-A9ZHC-MLLUB
0510K-X000H-T4AC2-T4ER3-62KE9
05102-T000D-D7AC2-D7Z0W-WYXLE

# For OCSP Client 2.0

0A20C-E0008-6NAC2-6N914-LM53B
0A201-B000F-0QAC2-0Q068-VMH47
0A20P-W000Y-HFAC2-HFDLB-E06B7

# For OCSP Client 1.0

0A10M-V000X-7FAC2-7F3TC-RR3C6
0A10R-G000T-33AC2-33N22-8AG1V
0A10C-Y000V-NQAC2-NQR1N-4RZ9R

# For OCSP Server

0C107-U000N-WZAC2-WZYX4-ZN8VP
0C10M-M000H-1WAC2-1WPVZ-HY5DV
0C10C-7000X-KXAC2-KXDYT-H6KV9

# For OCSP SDK

0D10G-L000N-6VAC2-6VQNC-N9739
0D108-K000K-MQAC2-MQHUN-4WHZ0
0D10E-D0006-H0AC2-H0YLQ-Q5QFC

# For IPsec

1P10T-T0009-EDAC2-EDYUT-3DKTK
1P10Z-R000E-LYAC2-LYR07-H1R82
1P10N-7000E-PCAC2-PCCKB-CCABX

# For CSP 3.6

36360-0000N-2KAC2-2PGQ7-1DQWX
36360-0000F-AKAC2-APYTD-GA7PH
36360-0000P-WKAC2-WGMRR-9W611

# For CSP 0A? 3.6

36360-A000U-6KAC2-6TZMU-TZZMR
36360-A000U-UKAC2-UWNZY-87V2T
36360-A0008-KKAC2-K51W8-B0XTX

# For Gemalto CSP 3.6

36360-T000K-NKAC2-N7Y6R-F2ZBV
36360-T000Q-VKAC2-VG6GQ-E3KA6
36360-T0005-2KAC2-266NR-2WCTB

# For UEC CSP 3.6

36360-U000X-LKAC2-LHKQD-PQ0X7
36360-U000X-ZKAC2-Z5CAX-H568H
36360-U000Z-NKAC2-N5263-9M2M9

# For Magistra CSP 3.6

36360-M000H-WKAC2-WT5MH-4FB79
36360-M000K-QKAC2-QEKME-9AG0Y
36360-M0002-FKAC2-FEZDR-29L07

# For ruToken CSP 3.6

36360-R0003-8KAC2-87VWC-RFLMG
36360-R000M-MKAC2-M0E80-PQ56U
36360-R0009-CKAC2-C2GM5-V1R4M

# For eToken CSP 3.6

36360-E000Z-3KAC2-3K9D8-6C0P5
36360-E000N-3KAC2-3X62G-506G6
36360-E0006-BKAC2-BVXNN-B812W

# For CSP 3.9

39395-T000P-TKAC2-TUZ4W-5WNXP
3939Q-W000A-HKAC2-HCKRN-V9GVC
3939P-K0005-8KAC2-8WE6V-CEPDD

# For CSP 4.0

4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
40403-D000Z-8KAC2-8QV3G-53VX4
4040U-M000Q-UKAC2-U6X29-W8T4G

# For CSP 3.9

4039Q-Z000X-RKAC2-RL7TU-YYAMW
4039M-F000Q-GKAC2-G8F37-NPPQR
40395-40005-7KAC2-7M11F-F2FXQ

# For SSF

AF106-10007-FKAC2-FKQ1C-P8HTV
AF10H-4000H-KUAC2-KUA0Z-KNNVU
AF10H-Z000Y-W2AC2-W2ZTZ-NANBV

# For CSP 3.0
CD304-4000G-T7AC2-T781U-MB1TC
CD308-4000X-KPAC2-KP5F1-UZ8C7
CD309-70001-KUAC2-KU42Z-YDRZ7

# For DSS
D5105-C000L-0EAC2-0ETAB-9VFZG
D5104-R000E-UWAC2-UWV3T-XHEYY
D510B-H000V-8AAC2-8A4UN-4N98E

# For EFS 2.0


EF201-H000E-32AC2-321RV-5WH9Q
EF20V-10007-7UAC2-7UQNE-ZFN2Q
EF20D-E000U-WNAC2-WNH12-XYUHW

# For EFS 1.0
EF10U-90008-KGAC2-KGW59-07MCV
EF10M-M000Y-PXAC2-PXPC7-ANZQ7
EF10A-60004-C6AC2-C6V1M-08MLQ

# For EX?
EX100-G000Y-0EAC2-0E98R-LZR7R
EX108-C000U-43AC2-43UPV-8HPCG
EX105-Z0001-FPAC2-FPP0K-RA33U

# For .NET (serv)

HH10T-C0004-FUAC2-FUYVU-6EUN0
HH108-K000D-YUAC2-YU827-VUC4E
HH10L-N000M-ELAC2-EL9NQ-P4FTK

# For Sig.Check.Service


NY10N-K000C-M1AC2-M1VLE-TFMWG
NY103-C0001-V8AC2-V8H4D-KF12H
NY10F-20003-3VAC2-3VYBT-C19GQ

# For Tool.CryptCP

P0107-M0008-UAAC2-UAXR5-3LZCH
P010N-A0007-Y6AC2-Y6Y81-9MX2Y
P010Y-P000Z-1UAC2-1U6KZ-QNT6X

# For PDF 1.6

PD16L-B000X-EAAC2-EAERQ-RGP1M
PD161-D0009-AXAC2-AXFG8-4THF0
PD16W-A000E-9TAC2-9T2A0-ZTBVC

# For PDF 1.4

PD14T-N0004-C1AC2-C1LUN-HH1EP
PD14T-N000D-2AAC2-2A1L4-QZR1X
PD14N-K0008-GWAC2-GWABB-6502M

# For Revocation.Prov 2.0

RP20T-Q0001-A5AC2-A5FKL-LYA2E
RP204-3000R-N9AC2-N9CN0-Q3XTW
RP201-0000B-C9AC2-C9EEL-L5X6N

# For Revocation.Prov 1.0

RP10G-E0005-Q2AC2-Q209P-8MGT2
RP10C-T000X-X5AC2-X5DF5-UQHQ1
RP10Q-90003-2TAC2-2TD7C-78FXP

# For TSP Client 2.0

TA20V-L0004-1CAC2-1CZ8F-YNT7Z
TA200-W0007-PHAC2-PHNM4-GEV4W
TA20G-7000Z-9NAC2-9NCFL-ZUAKT

# For TSP Client 1.0

TA10A-4000E-TQAC2-TQM4U-HM9UE
TA10T-K0001-ECAC2-ECDLH-H653P
TA10K-N000F-5VAC2-5V7LK-BRQ03

# For TSP SDK 1.0

TD10W-00009-N3AC2-N3XYX-E1UBN
TD10B-0000B-0UAC2-0UZN4-1KA2D
TD105-Y0009-7HAC2-7HGH1-8MWM0

# For TSP Server 2.0
TS20X-L000H-T4AC2-T4NU4-R3V6B
TS20B-B000G-8KAC2-8KCDE-LHQ6R
TS20G-1000L-Q6AC2-Q6HX8-2YPYG

# For WS
WS10N-R0006-84AC2-84RUE-0CD39
WS10Y-Y000A-1NAC2-1N3EU-X8LAV
WS10R-Y0003-KUAC2-KUUZN-FDCQV

----------

AHDRUXA (28.11.2018), Alen79 (05.03.2018), allalexx (11.05.2018), Androginn (02.04.2019), Axelbrat (26.05.2018), brusenetz (09.06.2018), chatnik (31.05.2018), Dementy (19.10.2018), Den129 (28.01.2020), DenverMoscow (07.08.2018), Dimas36 (11.12.2018), dimidron11 (12.09.2017), Dim_Pn (08.06.2018), djack (13.01.2018), doctorsten (01.07.2018), fogys (05.11.2020), gnedovskiy (10.01.2019), hell.vs (20.08.2019), igo131969 (22.01.2018), its05 (19.07.2018), kiberlepila (06.07.2017), Kiddy1 (18.09.2019), kobol (20.02.2018), Kostabst (15.01.2018), ksoft (30.05.2017), lmon (19.04.2017), M.M.A (17.11.2019), Rashidbek (17.10.2018), ReWriteR (15.05.2017), rusa_83 (30.11.2018), SalarXXX (05.03.2019), sas_sprite (18.05.2018), SergNofam (28.10.2018), sirota_new (29.05.2018), smit_03 (02.02.2018), SpecPro (21.07.2018), Sprinter2000 (22.06.2017), Sunhelg (17.12.2020), svobreal (16.01.2019), Swooker (26.02.2019), ta chi (06.03.2020), Travel (28.06.2017), Trender (11.10.2018), VictorVoron (10.01.2018), Vlom (15.04.2020), zzzzzzzza (17.08.2018), ИгорьСталкер (03.06.2018), Лариса783282 (08.05.2018), раян (27.08.2018), шышы (02.04.2017)

----------


## Sereno350

спасибо

----------


## agenrP

От души)

----------


## oficer2017

Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключиком для КриптоПРО Winlogon Серверная, спасибо за ранее!

----------


## PetroGalich

Доброго времени суток всем! 8)

Если у кого есть - поделитесь серийником (лицензией)
для *КриптоПРО PDF 2.0* (оч. надо...)! 8)

----------


## maxifaraon

Есть ключи на КриптоПРО 4 и КриптоАРМ Стандарт 5, покупали для организации, могу выложить, но мне нужен на КриптоАРМ Терминал помогите плиз

----------


## dimidron11

Благодарю!!!

----------


## умник

> кому нужен ключ, пишите в личку


помажете  ? с ключом для КриптоАРМ Терминал

----------


## умник

СПАСИБО.

----------


## RzD

И мне если можно?

----------


## YKrivenko

> Народ, забирайте)
> 
> Крипто-Про 4.0. Серверная.
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86


Спасибо!!! Работает на 4.0.9842.

----------


## ural8

> Доброго времени суток всем! 8)
> 
> Если у кого есть - поделитесь серийником (лицензией)
> для *КриптоПРО PDF 2.0* (оч. надо...)! 8)


ТОже ищу, поделитесь плиз.

----------


## kobol

> Народ, забирайте)
> 
> Крипто-Про 4.0. Серверная.
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86


не работает:eek:

----------


## kobol

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц и смежные темы?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B  Посмотреть сообщение
> 
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 
> 0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QVZFZ-Z1LKU
> 0520E-70007-40AC2-40PDG-F45DV
> ...


Просто ОГОНЬ Спасибо как отблагодарить пишите личку

----------

AlexMeln (15.01.2021), AlexVgik (16.01.2020), Beyaz (19.07.2018), BISandi (02.07.2021), Dimas36 (11.12.2018), M.M.A (17.11.2019), MrBopoH (21.02.2019), pirat-123 (22.02.2019), rusa_83 (30.11.2018), vetalhmao2 (07.02.2019), xalil87 (24.05.2019)

----------


## VladKr

Спасибо от души!!!!

----------


## zetinfo

блин на 4.0.9944 не подходит

----------


## ИгорьСталкер

4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN подошло на 4.0.9944:):yes:

----------

Androginn (02.04.2019), Andy_plast (18.02.2019), Dim_116 (06.12.2018), Endry89 (17.10.2018), filor (17.04.2019), fit_ru (02.04.2019), GSBoard (10.01.2020), igo131969 (18.07.2018), independe (02.09.2018), Kiddy1 (12.12.2018), Kykyiiika (14.10.2019), l@mer (13.12.2018), Len087 (11.10.2018), lera11 (07.09.2018), lexa142 (10.01.2019), Listener3000 (07.11.2020), SergeyXSam (28.11.2018), totkot (04.12.2018), zardoz (24.09.2018), zip (07.06.2018), Сидр (15.10.2018)

----------


## pafftis

Не реально спасли, спасибо большое!

----------


## WerWolf007

> 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN подошло на 4.0.9944:):yes:


Спасибо!

----------

Alen79 (18.02.2019), Andy_plast (18.02.2019), Makc1979 (24.10.2018), s142s (16.01.2021), ser2007 (02.03.2021), Serjio085 (17.07.2019), tretyi (21.08.2019), АннаП (27.03.2020), насими (21.08.2020)

----------


## Gordon111

TD4MQ-RWVQG-TKTJW-VQKDD-MJKPM-KATPV-THRVF - КриптопроАРМ 4 стандарт
PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0
0A200-00000-11111-00UHU-YKQ1D - для ocsp client 2.0, 
TA200-00000-11111-00YGB-WW3H1 - для Tsp client 2.0
40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0 - КриптоПро 4.0
40400-00000-11111-00NHL-372FM - КриптоПро 4.0
40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6 - КриптоПро 4.0
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86 - КриптоПро 4.0 (серверная постоянная)
40400-00000-UKAC2-00QP8-MT29G - КриптоПро 4.0 (серверная +Winlogon)
39390-00000-11111-00F86-GEN36 - КриптоПро 3.9
39390-00000-01WPL-0012G-ZULN2 - КриптоПро 3.9 (серверная +Winlogon)

----------

abok3 (08.12.2020), agdedov (29.01.2019), aksu x 7,62 (11.12.2018), Alen79 (18.02.2019), al_exei (29.07.2019), andrandr (08.02.2019), andsidor (11.10.2018), Annet1977 (14.10.2018), Aqel (30.04.2019), Arhiholy (21.06.2021), artshmg (16.09.2019), baskov14 (19.03.2019), bmv725 (11.11.2020), cap888 (22.01.2021), Cell_32 (31.05.2019), dascon (25.07.2018), dataset (16.07.2019), Den-Van (30.01.2019), Diaminru (20.08.2020), Dimas36 (11.12.2018), dimm42 (08.02.2019), Dmitran (04.03.2021), EASH (30.12.2020), Elenabuh (15.07.2019), elfelf (21.03.2021), elkot (01.12.2018), emirrr (06.01.2021), Formator (26.09.2020), Freddy_Freeman (03.09.2019), Holtof85 (06.12.2019), independe (02.09.2018), inems (08.10.2018), iofanster (22.04.2019), jon-boon (10.08.2018), kilin1985 (21.06.2021), KillerHT (22.06.2020), korotyn (01.02.2019), krammerer (04.09.2018), Krio77 (03.02.2021), leon_serv (18.09.2019), Liris (18.12.2020), Loralei (07.01.2020), Lunatik-58 (08.10.2018), Makc1979 (24.10.2018), Makedonsky1 (22.07.2019), maxxisveta (18.08.2020), membran (07.09.2018), nikola03 (23.01.2019), niols (19.12.2019), ois123 (24.11.2022), OlgaK (05.08.2019), oneal13 (24.11.2020), oteks (11.08.2020), pochemuchka (09.06.2019), psa247 (10.03.2019), rem57934 (06.08.2020), saggy (03.09.2018), SalarXXX (05.03.2019), shaa78 (19.05.2020), Shuravi74 (16.07.2018), slin72 (22.04.2020), Smertch (13.02.2020), snuvr (15.10.2019), sokoff (29.06.2019), sqram (21.04.2020), sto36 (22.10.2020), StrangerYar (14.01.2021), SvetlanaGon (08.07.2019), Temporary2 (05.08.2019), termalix (18.02.2019), Turic (08.02.2021), varwikoc (23.09.2019), venesi (05.10.2021), VetMiX (12.05.2020), Vlom (15.04.2020), vovakent (09.01.2019), vzemlyan (27.02.2020), VZerg (16.08.2018), Wilddmitry (25.02.2020), windessy (11.08.2022), WintKing (12.04.2019), wladamir (13.12.2019), xelaform (24.09.2019), Yig (18.01.2019), Ymorozoff (05.03.2019), zerrolive (30.04.2020), _dimas (18.06.2019), _GoPHeR_ (13.02.2020), Алекс8619 (28.02.2019), Двося (12.02.2020), Джон Уик (17.07.2019), Илья547 (12.02.2019), Руслан99 (03.04.2019), фывапролд (28.03.2019), Штрек (07.08.2019), ЯУЗА (17.09.2021)

----------


## zardoz

> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86 - КриптоПро 4.0 (серверная постоянная)


4.0.9944 не работает

Подошел 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN

----------

Hvesik (17.01.2019), Makc1979 (24.10.2018), qaswe00 (26.08.2019), rusalenko (30.03.2020), _dimas (18.06.2019), Ёлка19 (11.11.2019), ССвет (19.01.2019)

----------


## Annet1977

Огромнейшее спасибо!

----------


## Annet1977

> 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0 - КриптоПро 4.0


Вот этот подошел. Спасибо!!!

----------

s142s (16.01.2021)

----------


## ruha_tmz

Для 9944 серверная не подошел ни один ключик. Ни у кого больше нет?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Для 9944 серверная не подошел ни один ключик. Ни у кого больше нет?


*40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9*

----------

anikeevalex7 (29.07.2020), AntaraQ (07.02.2019), Cusado (15.05.2019), Dimas36 (11.12.2018), Fin01 (30.09.2020), golden_pug (06.03.2019), Nail_ (18.01.2021), pochemuchka (09.06.2019), pup62 (08.08.2019), sable (05.10.2019), verano (15.10.2019), Wilddmitry (25.02.2020)

----------


## asqwe

Добрый день.
Есть у кого-нибудь ключик от ocsp client 2.0, те что есть на форум не подходят ((

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день.
> Есть у кого-нибудь ключик от ocsp client 2.0, те что есть на форум не подходят ((


Установи крипто 5 с ключом *TD5CH-QQGCG-GFTCF-FHKHH-HWVQT-MFCHJ-MTGQD* и напиши что получилось

----------


## asqwe

> Установи крипто 5 с ключом *TD5CH-QQGCG-GFTCF-FHKHH-HWVQT-MFCHJ-MTGQD* и напиши что получилось


ключ слишком длинный для крипто про 5 (5.0.11233)

----------


## OLEG_B

> ключ слишком длинный для крипто про 5 (5.0.11233)


А тире убрать? и если этот *50500-00007-EKP59-NA6G3-T2NGB*

----------

asqwe (08.11.2018), Dimas36 (11.12.2018)

----------


## asqwe

> А тире убрать? и если этот *50500-00007-EKP59-NA6G3-T2NGB*


Вот этот подошел, спасибо

----------


## master13

Кто-нибудь в курсе, проверяют ли разные инстанции и производитель лицензионность ключа крипто-про? Поставил временную лицензию на три месяца на несколько серверов. Спустя неделю лицензия истекла (дата и время не сбивалось), хотя я своими глазами видел, что дата окончания лицензии в марте через три месяца. Поэтому появилась мысль о том, что крипто-про как-то удалённо управляет лицензиями. И это такой бизнес по-русски: дать лицензию на три месяца, а потом через неделю тихо в воскресенье её обнулить, типа, покупайте. Вот хорошо заметили заранее. Есть у кого информация?

----------


## МайскийЖук

> и если этот *50500-00007-EKP59-NA6G3-T2NGB*


Для версии КриптоПРО 5.0.11319 данный серийный номер уже не подходит. :(

----------


## Alert73

> Ключ который указан выше, не подходит, пишет, что лицензия истекла, нашла ключи у него, есть ко всем версиям и подпрограммам https://******************


За деньги )))

----------


## burrelom

Спасибо, очень помогли!

----------


## yastreb9

Помогите с ключом 9963

----------


## beegimot

Интересно, почему не блокируют и не удаляют сообщения людей, которые рекламируют людей распространяющие платные и нелегальные услуги (скупка краденого?) на форуме-варезнике.
 Анастасия80
Почему бы Вам не выложить просто ключ тут, вместо того чтобы писать большой хвалебный рассказ о человеке из интернета? Возможно ваш аккаунт фейковый, и создан тем человеком из ВК ?
Зачем вы вообще сюда зашли ? Вы бы лучше купили ключ у официального дистрибьютора, возможно даже дешевле чем у него.

----------


## beegimot

Валерий36 и Анастасия80 создали аккаунты 28.01.2019 специально чтобы поделиться радостной новостью о том как человек из ВК очень им помог ))
Если ты создаешь фейковые аккаунты, то хотя бы ценники бы выложил свои тут, через "благодарных твоих клиентов".

А вообще люди будьте аккуратны скупка краденого через сообщения в ВК, где указан ваш телефон(привязка к телефону) и прочие свидетельства реальности вашего аккаунта.
Специалисты из МВД легко вычислят вашего работодателя через Вас и придут в гости приложив скрины переписки. У юрлиц ответственность гораздо выше чем у частника.
Прошу модераторов не допускать, по возможности, таких явных рекламных ссылок. Эти ссылки можно найти и так.

----------


## hoodron

здравствуйте, кто нибудь поделится ключиком для 9963? ;)

----------


## Anykass

Добрый вечер, можно мне тоже ключик 4.0.9963....скоро закончится лицензия:blush:

----------


## В_подвале

> Здравствуйте, брала лицензию у Дмитрия Алтухова  https://******************  , с этим вопросом можете обратится к нему. В наличии есть лицензии ко всем версиям, так как обращалась много раз к нему. Честно, очень реально выручает, спасибо.


за деньги можно и на оф.сайте купить)

----------


## termalix

Смотрим 4 страничку этой темы 

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post503053

----------


## termalix

У меня к 4 подошло у вас нет, обращусь к администратору, явная реклама и мультиакк

----------


## OLEG_B

Скоро мне надоест читать про супер пупер Диму и я выложу Keygen

----------


## OLEG_B

> В который раз пролистываю и читаю форум, смотрю все завистники собрались против Дмитрия. Что вы пристали к этому человеку, ведь он вам ничего плохого не сделал. Да я поддержу Дмитрия, так, как я не один раз к нему обращался,  и он меня выручал и помогал не единожды, давал официальные лицензии для программ, настраивал, и по сегодняшний день все в рабочем состоянии. Помогает он людям и пусть помогает, вам то что от этого, я понять не могу. Рекомендую его, разбирается лучше, чем тех.поддержка.
> P.S. Тема мне ваша с вашими Keygen (пирато-полеными) вообще не интересна, так, как за это не однократно нарывался на большие штрафы, и считаю, что людям такие проблемы ни к чему. Лучше уж если на то пошло, обратится и спросить все официальное у Дмитрия!


Ответил в очередной раз Дима сам себе

----------


## forsoft83

Для версии 4.0.9963 подходят:
40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9

----------

Anykass (09.05.2019), atol_zlat (25.03.2019), BerezovskiyAnd (22.04.2019), BlackShark1 (20.02.2019), Dimas36 (04.04.2019), Dim_116 (15.03.2019), d_nsk (17.03.2019), Formator (19.04.2019), Gnomoed (25.04.2019), gulpit (08.04.2019), Hobbbot (13.03.2020), ISanDenI (20.03.2019), Kykyiiika (14.10.2019), l@mer (16.10.2019), morpod (17.03.2020), Natutya (12.10.2020), rebnit (23.05.2019), Sergrinn (28.10.2019), shttd (20.02.2019), squirrel.80 (24.02.2019), Stas_god (24.05.2019), tda1977 (15.04.2019), Wilddmitry (25.02.2020), ОксанаЛ (14.08.2020), Светлана_2885 (27.02.2019)

----------


## BlackShark1

> Для версии 4.0.9963 подходят:
> 40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
> 4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9


Спасибо большое! А эти спамеры, пусть не врут, все подходит без проблем!
Снимок экрана в 2019-02-20 08-00-54.png

----------

alexandr.Jprog (30.01.2020), Digirus (08.04.2019), Formator (19.04.2019), kaskaders (14.03.2019), Pozetiv4ik (21.04.2021)

----------


## wazyp

> Спасибо большое! А эти спамеры, пусть не врут, все подходит без проблем!
> Снимок экрана в 2019-02-20 08-00-54.png


Поддерживаю все встало без проблем. Спасибо!!!!!

----------


## sanya-b5

Большая благодарность :)
Ресурс как всегда не подвел. Один из старейших, и пожалуй, один из самых толковых!
Всем Удачи!

----------


## Светлана_2885

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## MCComp

> Для версии 4.0.9963 подходят:
> 40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
> 4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9


Спасибо! Подходят отлично. Проверил.

----------

Мария0604 (29.06.2019)

----------


## Ravens81

Спасибо огромное!!!! Все подходит! Все работает как часы и форум всегда актуален!

----------


## Руслан99

Крипто 4.0 они все серверные. Вопрос у меня windows 10. 
Проблема с открытием Explorer (пишет: Возможно, на сайте используются устаревшие или ненадежные параметры безопасности протокола TLS. Если это будет повторяться, обратитесь к владельцу веб-сайта.) Может ли на это влиять СЕРВЕРНАЯ или КЛИЕНТСКАЯ лицензии?

----------


## Formator

:good: Респект!

----------


## BerezovskiyAnd

клиентская: 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 постоянная

----------

EGalaktionov (11.09.2019), TDSHI (28.12.2020), undertakern (24.04.2019)

----------


## ivan frost

> клиентская: 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 постоянная


Срок действия лицензии истек либо лицензия повреждена( не очень красиво, что пытаетесь людям навешать пиратское ПО...

----------


## undertakern

> Срок действия лицензии истек либо лицензия повреждена( не очень красиво, что пытаетесь людям навешать пиратское ПО...


не очень красиво писать людям, которые бескорыстно помогают, что они пытаются вас обмануть, учитывая то что вы просто нуб
лицензия работает

----------


## undertakern

Вы изначально пришли на форум, где делятся информацией и помогают. Если вы давно работаете в программе то должны знать, что для нее нет левых ключей, а есть те, которые выпущены самой крипто, и люди, купившие ключ, просто делятся им, так как программа не блокирует множественные активации.

----------


## BlackList

Всем во благо, держите ключик для клиентской версии 4.0  
4040N-C0003-7R751-58YX9-MQYK6

----------


## BlackList

Для Windows сервера нашел вот этот, подходит под все версии серверов 
40407-50004-1U583-02KZ7-KZPY9

----------


## LukinAYu

Поделитесь ключиком 4.0.9963. Спасибо

----------


## 385

Не могу найти серийник на WINLOGON СЕВЕРНАЯ

----------


## 385

Прошу помочь.
Ключ на Крипто Про CSV 4.0 нашел, а на WINLOGON СЕРВЕРНАЯ никак не найду.
Всем спасибо.

----------


## 385

> Брал у него 
> ******************. Напишите узнайте


Этот "товарищ" продаёт ключи. Это что реклама своего сайта в ВЕОНТАКТЕ???

----------


## kompremont72

CSPSetup4.0 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4EHx/3cUeG26rm

----------


## serjivan

> Стесняюсь спросить, а причём тут Дмитрий? Я к нему никакого отношения не имею, я всего лишь к нему обращался за помощью. Людям воду по ушам не лейте, пробить лицензию через сайт криптопро, что за бред? Вы сами понимаете, что несете? Лицензия официальная заверяется документом, в отличие от Дмитрия, я не уверен, что вы можете предоставить такие документы. У него хоть есть своя полноценная страница, а вы просто воздух, у кого я брать даже ничего не стал бесплатно. Не известно, что берёшь и как берёшь, спасибо. Продвигайте свои услуги в другом месте.


https://www.cryptopro.ru/check-feedback
На официальном сайте компании КриптоПро регистрирунтесь и по этой ссылке проверяете свой серийный номер. И смотрите на какую организацию была лицензия выдана на самом деле :) Явно не на вашу. Дмитрий просто фотошопит бланк ранее аыданной другой фирме лицензии. 
Спорить я с вами не буду, как и навязывать свои услуги, создавая тут мультиаккаунты и написывая истории вымышленные.

----------


## kompremont72

ПИШИ  на мыло скину лицензию. у меня все работает.

----------


## Pairtale

40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0 подошёл.

СПАСИБО !!! :))

----------

OlgaK (14.06.2019), pshiki (04.07.2019), victorlendy (07.06.2019), рина9933 (05.07.2019)

----------


## Елена_1977

> 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0 подошёл.
> 
> СПАСИБО !!! :))


Добрый день ! 

Ключ актуален, Большое Вам спасибо.:)

----------


## rockpati

Спасибо.

----------


## hell.vs

> Готов оспорить этот момент. На форум выкладывают только поддельное ПО на которое нет ни какой сертификации это раз, если нет сертификации, то бишь документа это взлом, несанкционированное проникновение, это нарушение авторских прав это два, и в третих за это предусмотрено наказание РФ просто подать жалобу на форум разработчику и все. Про людей, человек который купил лицензию он не выложит её, так, как он приобретал её за деньги, собственно тема раскрыта и все тут понятно, нет ни какой легальности.


Собственно, понятно только. Как говориться, не хотите есть - не ешьте, только вот оскор***** людей, которые для вас *ДОБРОВОЛЬНО* отдают свои действующие серийные номера - это, по-моему, самое настоящее свинство.




> Вы изначально пришли на форум, где делятся информацией и помогают. Если вы давно работаете в программе то должны знать, что для нее нет левых ключей, а есть те, которые выпущены самой крипто, и люди, купившие ключ, просто делятся им, так как программа не блокирует множественные активации.


Согласен, полностью. Работаю с крипто много лет и могу сказать, что "левых" ключей от крипто НЕ БЫВАЕТ.

----------


## stragaw

на 4.0.9963 уже не работает.... пичаль...

----------


## maxpiv

Спасибо!!!

----------


## fika013

поделитесь ключиком на  4.0.9963, пожалуйста!

----------


## serjivan

У меня есть, напишите в лс.

----------

Name361 (26.06.2019)

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь ключиком на КРИПТО ПРО 4.0 СЕРВЕРНАЯ

----------


## YNNAT

Срочно нужен ключ для КриптоПРО Winlogon серверная 4.0.9963

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

У кого закончился триал или ключик то попробуйте вот это https://turbo.to/4m8phqyppdwv.html чем платить 37 000 за серверную лицензию так уж лучше каждые 3 месяца скидывать триал)

----------

Тамерлан1 (04.07.2019)

----------


## рина9933

спасибо!!!

----------


## Вера1983

Здравствуйте! Очень срочно нужен ключ  на КРИПТО ПРО 4.0 . Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## DarK_Knigt

Не знаю, что там за нелегальный взлом создал «кривые руки». После его предложенного варианта, у меня полностью удалился реестр криптопро со встроенными электронными цифровыми подписями, в количестве 30 штук, какие методы не пробовал, восстановление невозможно. Крайне не рекомендую использовать данный метод, чтобы вам не остаться без информации и возможности работы.

----------


## ООО Инжиниринг

Сколько бы не боролся с триалами и поиском ключом на программу, все старания не заканчивались положительным результатам, убедился, что рабочего ключа легко не найти, все приведённые методы не актуальны. Пришлось заказать bat - файл для установки постоянного ключа, всего лишь для всех доступную сумму в 1000 рублей, на этом мои мучения прекратились. Хотел подгрузить на форум его, но на форуме отсутсвует загрузка файлов с таким расширением. Если кому-то будет нужно, брал тут 
*********************

----------


## JoKes

> Сколько бы не боролся с триалами и поиском ключом на программу, все старания не заканчивались положительным результатам, убедился, что рабочего ключа легко не найти, все приведённые методы не актуальны. Пришлось заказать bat - файл для установки постоянного ключа, всего лишь для всех доступную сумму в 1000 рублей, на этом мои мучения прекратились. Хотел подгрузить на форум его, но на форуме отсутсвует загрузка файлов с таким расширением. Если кому-то будет нужно, брал тут 
> *********************


Как могу Вас отблагодарить? Спасибо Вам за информацию, способ действительно рабочий

----------


## Михаил_1984

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

*DarK_Knigt* он же *ООО Инжиниринг* он же *JoKes* ) палишься на дате регистрации .... всех своих твинов ты создал 10.07.2019!) И кстати ..... этот лохотрон может лет 15 назад бы и проканал) ....... Не позорься клоун!)

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

*Red_Wolf  Михаил_1984  Zigzags* )))) не устал еще твинов клепать)? НИкто на твой лохотрон не поведется)

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

*catman77*  Клоун)  bat это расширение для исполнительного файла либо для скрипта команды) ЭТО НЕ КЛЮЧ ГРЕБАНЫЙ ТЫ ДВОЕШНИК) ............. Загрузика свой БАТНИК на любой файлообменник и закинь нам ссылочку)

----------


## КриВенЬки_РукИ

Я смотрю ты просто сказочный *******)

----------

f0dor (12.07.2019)

----------


## Elenabuh

Спасибо огромнейшее! 
Подошел на 4.0.9963    40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6

----------

atlat1 (16.07.2019), borisboroda (20.11.2019), bugsburn (14.08.2019), demondsh (24.07.2019), Serjey (08.11.2019)

----------


## KILAXI

Сорян, ключ оказался паленым, не скушала программа. Проверил данный ключ, закреплен на организации МинкомСвязи и находится у них в черном списке на контроле. Такие колючие проблемы мне не к чему, лучше обращусь к кому-нибудь

----------


## 4aroDAY

Какой же бред тут несут фейки ))

----------


## atlat1

> Спасибо огромнейшее! 
> Подошел на 4.0.9963    40400-00000-UKAC8-00PRU-B8HE6


Благодарю.

----------


## JoKes

> Благодарю.


Люди, вы что совсем с головой не дружите, вы хоть читайте, что написали выше об этом, вам зачем эти проблемы нужны

----------


## Alexeiii

Привет помогите ключиком Крита Про 5.0.11453 плиз

----------


## 4aroDAY

50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1 Триал для 5 версии крипто про на 12 месяцев

----------


## 4aroDAY

> Извините, но ключ уже не работает, срок действия истёк. Не скидывайте пожалуйста истёкшие ключи


Что ты несешь? Ключ только что получен... Как он может быть просрочен? https://youtu.be/bDm5Bi-QQqo

----------


## 4aroDAY

*50500-00120-0Z178-0055H-AMWN1 Триал для 5 версии крипто про на 12 месяцев*

----------

brnchnk (17.09.2019)

----------


## ivan frost

> * Триал для 5 версии крипто про на 12 месяцев*


Тебе выше уже писали по этому вопросу, тебе как все не имется, для какой цели ты скидываешь ворованный не рабочий ключ, который находится в чёрном списке у МинкомСвязи

----------


## 4aroDAY

> Какой вк, вы про что вообще имеете ввиду. Я даже не регистрирован на том сайте. 
> Составляющую лицензии мне назовите по блокам??? Если ты в действительности его не украл, ты должен знать за что каждый блок отвечает. Если ты не можешь назвать, собственно вот и доказательство всем твоим словам, что ты ключ достал не рабочий умышленным способом и при этом пытаешься его протолкать


Не вопрос! Пусть ключ имеет вид: PPVVS-STMMF-FFCCC-XXHHH-HHHHH, тогда PP VV - продукт и версия, SS - подверсия-если это применимо... TMM - триальные поля, если ключ триальный. T=тип ключа, (0=оценочная версия, 1=стандартная, 2=расширенная, 3=триал на 1 месяц) MM - количество месяцев триала. ( Если ключ триальный.) FFF -флаги ( серверная или клиентская и тд...) СС - поле времени (если применимо) HHH - хеш-генерируется автоматически... Не пытайся заработать на чужом труде! Хочешь помочь людям помогай безвозмездно

----------


## 4aroDAY

40400-00120-0Z187-0028F-213FU Триал на 12 мес. Крипто про 4

----------

Aileren (28.08.2019), caxa_29 (19.08.2019), dimitryb (13.02.2020), emgriby (01.08.2019), FenimorC (06.09.2019), ieee13943 (05.09.2019), katolik73 (07.12.2020), MrGreenn (24.12.2019), nata220375 (20.10.2019), sergio_uu (12.08.2019), sha777 (06.09.2019), Алексей Н.Е. (26.08.2019)

----------


## ivan frost

> Не вопрос! Пусть ключ имеет вид: PPVVS-STMMF-FFCCC-XXHHH-HHHHH, тогда PP VV - продукт и версия, SS - подверсия-если это применимо... TMM - триальные поля, если ключ триальный. T=тип ключа, (0=оценочная версия, 1=стандартная, 2=расширенная, 3=триал на 1 месяц) MM - количество месяцев триала. ( Если ключ триальный.) FFF -флаги ( серверная или клиентская и тд...) СС - поле времени (если применимо) HHH - хеш-генерируется автоматически... Не пытайся заработать на чужом труде! Хочешь помочь людям помогай безвозмездно


Нет друг, ты в этом моменте не прав. Это не правильные данные которые ты назвал, этим не определяется каждый блок. Исходя из этого я в полном праве доложить руководству организации своей организации КриптоПро, о том, что вы занимаетесь взломом программы, а это уже уголовная ответственность, Родионов Роман. 
Ключ который вы предоставили к 4 .0 версии проверили, он так же находится у нас в чёрном списке, так как мы разработчики и только мы имеем право делать ключи. Данный ключ не значится у нас в базе, поэтому он в чёрном списке.
Я на вашем месте задумался над этой ситуацией и о дальнейших ваших действиях

----------


## 4aroDAY

Какой бред несусветный...

----------


## pup62

Спасибо подошёл прямо первый:D

----------


## Elmuha

Тоже подошел, спасибо.

----------


## aston7

Может кто нибудь поделиться ключем для КриптоПРО Winlogon 4.0.9963? Очень нужно

----------


## Freddy_Freeman

[QUOTE=Gordon111;[/QUOTE]
Спасибо!

----------


## Munitorium

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post503053

----------


## elmore

ключ 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN отлично работает

----------


## ivan frost

> ключ 4040A-Q333K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN отлично работает


Информацию читайте выше, что написано. Ключ находится в чёрном списке у разработчиков, полная работоспособность с ним не будет

----------


## EGalaktionov

на КриптоПро 5.0.11453 КС1 подошёл, спасибо!!!!

----------


## EGalaktionov

> клиентская: 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 постоянная


на КриптоПро 5.0.11453 КС1 подошёл, спасибо!!!!

----------


## pollinom1989

нужен ключик на КриптоПРО  серверная 4.0.9963, есть у кого?

----------


## leon_serv

Мне на 9963 подошел 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0

----------


## Dionisketch

> Мне на 9963 подошел 40400-00000-11111-101EB-G2EM0


Ключ утерял актуальность, не проходит проверку на площадку. Выдаёт ошибку, ключ не отображается в базе разработчика

----------


## Dionisketch

Я так понимаю они уже сделали ограничения в ключи, он программу активирует, но работать с ним нельзя, просит ввести другую лицензию

----------


## Gibarjio

Эх, русский Ванька. Сколько смотрю форум, все пытаются найти что-то рабочее, причём за бесплатно, в поисках халявки. А если задуматься на миг о последствия в целом? Народ, вы не в советском союзе живете, когда можно было все за спасибо сделать, своровать и вам за это ничего не будет. Открывайте глаза, просыпайтесь, на дворе 21 век, за просто так, даже камнем в голову не ударят. Я к чему, все совсем разом обнищали? Не могут уже верифицированную лицензию согласно всем стандартам приобрести за эти копеечные тысячу рублей, вы обезопасите хоть себя, вам не придётся сидеть как на иголках, гадать и думать, что может что-то произойти, заплатил и спишь спокойно, нет не каких проблем

----------

Ольга!Л (19.01.2022)

----------


## Tokoso

Ни у кого ключика нет на 4.0.9963 серверную версию? а то 48 тыс на физ.лицо или 37.5 на юр лицо как то не кисло так получается, с учетом того, что просто на сервере, в виду многих причин, реализовано одно удаленное рабочее место.

----------

vvostok1990 (05.12.2019)

----------


## blackgod128

> Эх, русский Ванька. Сколько смотрю форум, все пытаются найти что-то рабочее, причём за бесплатно, в поисках халявки. А если задуматься на миг о последствия в целом? Народ, вы не в советском союзе живете, когда можно было все за спасибо сделать, своровать и вам за это ничего не будет. Открывайте глаза, просыпайтесь, на дворе 21 век, за просто так, даже камнем в голову не ударят. Я к чему, все совсем разом обнищали? Не могут уже верифицированную лицензию согласно всем стандартам приобрести за эти копеечные тысячу рублей, вы обезопасите хоть себя, вам не придётся сидеть как на иголках, гадать и думать, что может что-то произойти, заплатил и спишь спокойно, нет не каких проблем


если винда серверная, то там 30+ рублей... не так и мало..

----------


## Pavel_05

Всем привет! Подскажите, у меня стоит КриптоПро CSP версия 4.0.9842 Клиентская и срок действия закончился и подпись не формируется. Подойдут ли выше указанные ключи, если нет, подскажите где взять.

----------


## kurinaolga

Цитата Сообщение от BerezovskiyAnd  Посмотреть сообщение
клиентская: 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 постоянная
Мне тоже подошел

----------

gfdrewa (23.10.2019)

----------


## kurinaolga

клиентская: 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 постоянная

----------

gfdrewa (23.10.2019)

----------


## Dionisketch

> Цитата Сообщение от BerezovskiyAnd  Посмотреть сообщение
> клиентская: 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 постоянная
> Мне тоже подошел


Ага, и на какую же версию вы его установили. Проверил на всех версиях, аналогичная ошибка, ЛИЦЕНЗИЯ ЗАБЛОКИРОВАНА

----------


## kurinaolga

> Ага, и на какую же версию вы его установили. Проверил на всех версиях, аналогичная ошибка, ЛИЦЕНЗИЯ ЗАБЛОКИРОВАНА


Я конечно не специалист, но 4.0.9963 версия. Хотя тип лицензии клиентская. Может поэтому. Но написано постоянная.

----------


## SamsonoF

> Ключи для 3.6, 3.9, 4.0, 5.0 версий


Застрелись :) блин

----------


## SamsonoF

Твой первый пост, ошибочный! правь его

----------


## SamsonoF

> Обоснуй? В чем заключается ошибка? И в каком месте?


Твоего ящика не существует

----------


## SamsonoF

> Ошибки проверяйте при наборе адреса. Люди пишут и не возникает ошибок, у вас возникла. Сверяйте данные.


Final-Recipient: rfc822; cryptocaramely@*****сокрыто
Original-Recipient: rfc822;cryptocaramely@******сокрыто
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; mxs.mail.ru
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 spam message rejected. Please visit

Теперь для ВАШЕГО почтового Яндекс это враг :)))))

----------


## SamsonoF

Логично, все переходим на другой домен :)

----------


## rudix

Помогите! Ищу  ключ Крипто про 5.0.11455

----------


## KryptoDedMazay

Ключи ко всем версиям программы на вечный период использования 
kryptodedmazay@mail.ru

----------


## Gabirof

Могу сделать активацию постоянной для любой версии криптопро и криптоарм. Предполагается не большой презент, кому нужно, пишите, договоримся, решим вопрос с активацией
kairat77tc@gmail.com

----------


## mardachit

Доброго времени суток. Помогите найти ключ на Крипто Про 5.0.11453 серверная. Заранее благодарствую!

----------


## чичен

Пишите, сделаем. КриптоАРМ, КриптоПРО год/постоянно
scarlukof@gmail.com

----------


## baldn

Всем привет!! Помогите пожалуйста с серийником для Криптопро PDF 2.0. Все откликнувшимся заранее большое человеческое спасибо!!

----------


## Марина Берг

Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
marina89berg@mail.ru

----------

Elizabеt (09.08.2020), juga-80 (05.10.2020), kеrnel33 (07.10.2020), LEKO (08.12.2020), OlechkaBuh (14.09.2020), Сhаmрiоn (06.10.2020)

----------


## Артур Мелоян

> Всем привет!! Помогите пожалуйста с серийником для Криптопро PDF 2.0. Все откликнувшимся заранее большое человеческое спасибо!!


Приветствую. Я заказывал ещё в прошлом году у агента на 
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
Обошлось на порядок дешевле, чем взять у них с сайта, все работает

----------


## Адольф Ершоф

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Заказал у неё ключ версии 4.0.9971

Все хорошо подошло

Без обмана, не перевелись ещё честные люди

----------


## hi4nik

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Спасибо за помощь с продлением ключа и настройкой программы, для версии 4.0.9963 
Рекомендую, не перевились ещё честные люди, которые могут помочь в трудный для тебя момент

----------


## Чаплин073537

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Отдельное спасибо Вам, за уделённое на меня время на активацию программы. Уверенно готов пожать Вам руку, на сегодняшний день, люди из интернета могут помочь без на*балова!Благодарю

----------


## mr.kuvalda

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Дай вам бог здоровья, успехов. Сильно благодарен за продление программы Крипто ПРО

----------


## banatali

4040R-93010-01E7B-YGG0N-4D1EW

----------

Alxxxx74 (12.11.2019), Марика (05.11.2019)

----------


## oranges999

Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
marina89berg@mail.ru 
Спасибо за помощь с ключом для серверной Крипто Про

----------


## Cetacea

> 4040R-93010-01E7B-YGG0N-4D1EW


клиентская

----------


## javik

> 4040R-93010-01C7B-YQGON-4D1RW


Мне не подошла, срок действия лицензии уже истёк или ещё не наступил

----------


## R2D2_01.1

Господа ...... те ключи что вам продают дают или дарят это на неделю и не больше) Давайте уже по чесноку) бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке ....... Если у вас руки выросли из правильного места то помогу сбросить до триала ....... будете каждые три месяца скидывать и радоваться ....... sea.dor@yandex.ru пишите помогу расскажу .....

----------


## stivs

> Господа ...... те ключи что вам продают дают или дарят это на неделю и не больше) Давайте уже по чесноку) бесплатный сыр только в мышеловке ....... Если у вас руки выросли из правильного места то помогу сбросить до триала ....... будете каждые три месяца скидывать и радоваться ....... sea.dor@yandex.ru пишите помогу расскажу .....


Фейк
помню про напёрсточников в девяностые. Подставной выигрывал... Зазывая лохов

----------


## R2D2_01.1

> Фейк
> помню про напёрсточников в девяностые. Подставной выигрывал... Зазывая лохов


Разве я где-то прошу мне заплатить? ........ всем кто отписался я БЕСПЛАТНО предоставил скрипт и инструкцию.

----------


## stivs

> Разве я где-то прошу мне заплатить? ........ всем кто отписался я БЕСПЛАТНО предоставил скрипт и инструкцию.


Причём тут заплатить. Вы сами себе противоречите «БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ СЫР ТОЛЬКО В МЫШЕЛОВКЕ» далеко не секрет всем, что никакого выдуманного скрипта не существует по сбросу триала. Ни кто ни где не отписался и не отпишется, все это блеф. Создайте ещё несколько десятков фейк-акаунтов и отпишитесь в благодарность сами себе, за ваш уникальный способ по сбросу триала, которого нет в природе. 
Про ключ, который вы пишите, дарят вам, купили или бесплатно дали его, что его хватает на неделю, вы сами-то что-то  обращались брали, чтоб делать такие выводы не обоснованные, люди почему-то берут и работает у всех сколько положено по времени. На разводилово пытаетесь тему напихнуть.

----------


## R2D2_01.1

Инструкция по сбросу истекших лицензий до 3 месячной. Работает на всех версиях КРИПТО-ПРО!

1.Удаляем ПРИПТО-ПРО
2.Перезагружаемся
3.Запускаем файл реестра
4.Устанавливаем КРИПТО-ПРО и радуемся 3 месяцам.

Файл реестра должен содержать следующие данные

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{39609410-04E2-4AFC-BCF8-34CA429798CF}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{E1C6F5FD-77A1-4F3C-B53E-F2479EFC0FC8}]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{FA868689-9029-49D5-AF19-8185CE427ED0}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{6DFB85A  3-8C43-43BE-9A41-3CAACE73D99D}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CL  SID\{C8B655BB-28A0-4BB6-BDE1-D0826457B2DF}]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Session Manager\CProIntegrity]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Session Manager\CProExclude]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\Session Manager\CProPatches]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\EventLog\Application\cpcsp]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\EventLog\Application\cpsspap]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\EventLog\Security\cpcsp]

И НЕ ПОКУПАЙТЕ НИКОГДА КЛЮЧИ У ЭТОГО ЛОХОТРОНЩИКА!

----------


## stivs

> Инструкция по сбросу истекших лицензий до 3 месячной. Работает на всех версиях КРИПТО-ПРО!
> 
> 1.Удаляем ПРИПТО-ПРО
> 2.Перезагружаемся
> 3.Запускаем файл реестра
> 4.Устанавливаем КРИПТО-ПРО и радуемся 3 месяцам.
> 
> Файл реестра должен содержать следующие данные
> 
> ...


Давно заезженный скрипт, гуляющий в интернете, который не приводит ни к какому сбросу триала. Если ты настаиваешь на том, что это все работает, пользуйся сколько тебе нужно. Удачи в дальнейших разводах

----------


## R2D2_01.1

> Давно заезженный скрипт, гуляющий в интернете, который не приводит ни к какому сбросу триала. Если ты настаиваешь на том, что это все работает, пользуйся сколько тебе нужно. Удачи в дальнейших разводах


Слышь лохотронщик) все раболтает прижми свое очко и не мороси) Клоун)
И кстати .... в чем заключается развод? ДАВАЙ созвонимся тварь если ты конечно не трусливый кусок говна!

----------


## stivs

> Слышь лохотронщик) все раболтает прижми свое очко и не мороси) Клоун)
> И кстати .... в чем заключается развод? ДАВАЙ созвонимся тварь если ты конечно не трусливый кусок говна!


Во-первых, я ничего людям не предлагаю, чтобы быть лохотронщиком
Во-вторых, развод в том, что ты предлагаешь людям давно не рабочий скрипт, который не сбрасывает не каких триалов, они тебе потом поднапишут, а чего скрипт не работает, как использовать, ты им скажешь, давайте монет, я вам дам ключ и сасанешь с них денег, а ключ окажется не рабочим
В-третьих, созваниваться я ни с кем не собираюсь, ты мне не друг, не подруга чтоб я непонятно кому звонил и тратил своё драгоценное время
В-четвёртых, не устал акки левые клепать, серавно блокируют тебя изо дня в день

----------


## habib

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Спасибо за помощь с продлением лицензии программы ver 4.0.9971 на Mac OS

----------


## cebuk

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Оперативно, ключ на 4.0.9971

----------


## per4iks

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Спасибо за продление ключа 5.0

----------


## skanger

По многочисленным просьбам разъясняю вопрос, какой тип лицензионного ключа должен быть установлен на программу:
Тип клиентская устанавливается на imac-pro и macbook.
Тип серверная устанавливается на серверную операционную систему либо на терминальный сервер, где работают от 2 и более пользователей.
Для более корректной работы программы на обычных операционных системах устанавливается только тот тип лицензионного ключа, который был вам присвоен при первой установки системы, который можно просмотреть в главном окне программы.

----------


## Osmus

> По многочисленным просьбам разъясняю вопрос, какой тип лицензионного ключа должен быть установлен на программу:
> Тип клиентская устанавливается на imac-pro и macbook.
> Тип серверная устанавливается на серверную операционную систему либо на терминальный сервер, где работают от 2 и более пользователей.
> Для более корректной работы программы на обычных операционных системах устанавливается только тот тип лицензионного ключа, который был вам присвоен при первой установки системы, который можно просмотреть в главном окне программы.


Была такая проблема с обычным ПК, я поставил не тот тип лицензии, программа не работала, пока не купил и не установил тип лицензии «серверная», только после этого программа начала работать. Изначально при установке программы был такой тип лицензии.

----------


## Ganual

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Спасибо за ключ к версии 5.0.11457 все зашло отлично, работает

----------


## ha-mir

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Администрация, зачистите пожалуйста весь этот спам начиная с 15 страницы. Форум не для продвижения услуг, для того чтобы люди могли бесплатно делится информацией

----------


## Borvol

Спасибо. Все норм

----------


## sirota_new

На 9963 подошли эти ключи
40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9
Лицензия серверная.

----------

1Tuz (09.10.2020), 466 (10.12.2019), alex-krk (26.11.2020), Antonius888 (08.04.2021), anyroma (09.12.2019), arv0ld (12.06.2020), atom (29.03.2021), averm (06.02.2020), BaXXter163 (16.04.2021), borisusman (16.01.2020), emgriby (16.12.2019), ewg.makaroff (11.12.2019), FenimorC (23.05.2022), FreeArtist (04.05.2021), gotya (20.02.2022), iaschyr (21.01.2020), iluab (15.09.2020), ivanilchenko (31.10.2020), k988is (13.01.2020), krakozabr (03.03.2020), Listener3000 (20.10.2020), LSI_223 (06.02.2020), macrony (20.01.2020), maimakarov (16.01.2020), mark99 (24.01.2020), maxx-rzn (14.06.2022), NesteNeste (06.02.2020), Pase4nik (14.04.2021), smash (13.12.2019), Stenskol (24.12.2019), system.vad (11.12.2020), TheHost (03.12.2019), vasilyu87 (11.02.2020), welena1 (03.10.2020), youri-s (13.12.2019), АлексейХас (08.05.2021), ИгорьСталкер (30.03.2020)

----------


## blackgod128

> На 9963 подошли эти ключи
> 40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
> 4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9
> Лицензия серверная.


Спасибо большое!!!

----------

1Tuz (09.10.2020), EliasG (30.09.2020), mark99 (24.01.2020)

----------


## GrAnd1

> На 9963 подошли эти ключи


На КриптоПро CSP 4.0 R5 9971 не подходят...

----------


## cybergo

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Просил ключик для АРМ - ответили: "Я их закупаю, потом продаю" - бесплатного у нее не получите.

----------


## Nansy13

Здравствуйте! Есть ключик Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 ??

----------


## KILAXI

> Здравствуйте! Есть ключик Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 ??


Заказывайте. Я приобретал на PDF, помимо есть к остальным программам.
-*********************

----------


## KILAXI

> Здравствуйте! Есть ключик Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 ??


zакаzсrурtо @ inbох.ru

----------


## Адольф Ершоф

Re: Ищу ключ на Крипто Про 4.0 серверная
Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
marina89berg@mail.ru
Спасибо, помогли с получение ключа Крипто-Про PDF 2.0

----------


## Mcsimkis

Всем, привет! Нужен сереверный ключ Crypto Pro 5, ну или 4.

----------


## Dionisketch

Брал активацию
[*********************]

----------


## Терентич

> Всем, привет! Нужен сереверный ключ Crypto Pro 5, ну или 4.


Помог для КРИПТО АРМ СТАНДАРТ 5 ПЛЮС с активацией 
georgiyevich79@mail.ru

----------


## Терентич

> Всем, привет! Нужен сереверный ключ Crypto Pro 5, ну или 4.


Активировал 5 версию КРИПТОПРО

----------


## Терентич

> Всем, привет! Нужен сереверный ключ Crypto Pro 5, ну или 4.


Обе программы работают в штатном режиме

----------


## Kabana

ДД! Киньтесь плз. ключиком для КриптоПро .Net 1.0.713.2

----------


## gaga515

Добрый день!

Если у кого есть ключик (серийник) на КриптоПРО PDF 2.0 (оч. надо...)

----------


## mc66

Всем, привет! Нужен сереверный ключ Crypto Pro 5,

----------


## FariD.S-01

> Есть Crack(лечение)
> КриптоПро JCP
> КриптоПро NET 
> КриптоПро Office Signature 
> КриптоПро PDF 
> КриптоПро EFS 
> КриптоАРМ Старт 
> КриптоАРМ Стандарт Плюс
> kratsler@bk.ru


В предыдущем же посте было написано, лень посмотреть 
*kratsler@bk.ru

----------


## TAPe

Всем, привет! 
Ищу серверный ключ Crypto Pro 5 или 4.
Где можно взять? 
Спасибо.

----------


## sivva7348

Перед вашим же постом ссылка указана

----------


## elmore

нужен на  КриптоПро CSP 4.0 R5 9971
все ключи не подходят

----------


## FariD.S-01

> нужен на  КриптоПро CSP 4.0 R5 9971
> все ключи не подходят


Выше были ссылки, читать уже разучилися

----------


## elmore

> Выше были ссылки, читать уже разучилися


нуну)

----------


## FariD.S-01

> нуну)


Значит так помощь нужна

----------


## jmot12345

Ух ты!!!))) Подошло!!! Спасибо большущее

----------


## jmot12345

> 4040R-93010-01E7B-YGG0N-4D1EW


это подошло

----------


## jmot12345

> 3,14 здабол... Пишет лицензия уже и стекла...


У меня все работает.... Видимо у тебя руки из ж..ы растут

----------


## kontraktnik

> У меня все работает.... Видимо у тебя руки из ж..ы растут


Из того места у тебя ростут... 
Патаму что у тебя действует ещё скрытый тестовый период который не отображается у тебя, вот и все работает

----------


## TroyN

> клиентская: 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45 постоянная


Спасибо, подошло на 4.0.9963

----------

ser2007 (16.03.2020)

----------


## zadolbalo

4040R-93010-01E7B-YGG0N-4D1EW - взял с предыдущих страниц. сработало. срок до 11.07.2020 
версия 4.0.9963 серверная

----------

lex39 (11.03.2020)

----------


## Евгений 22

> 4040R-93010-01E7B-YGG0N-4D1EW - взял с предыдущих страниц. сработало. срок до 11.07.2020 
> версия 4.0.9963 серверная


ура!Заработало!!! Огромное спасибо!!!:dance:

----------


## lex39

> 4040R-93010-01E7B-YGG0N-4D1EW - взял с предыдущих страниц. сработало. срок до 11.07.2020 
> версия 4.0.9963 серверная


Спасибо, круть!:good:

----------


## Samwel

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Спасибо все очень быстро, помогли с продлением на актуальную версию 5.0.11635 на постоянное время

----------


## Djamba

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Ключик на win serwer 2016 версия установочного файла 5.0, активировалось на бессрочно... Респект добрый человек, а то нет 48000р покупать

----------


## al878

Всем, привет! Нужен сереверный ключ Crypto Pro 4.

----------


## ncux

Странно. У меня он подошел O_o

----------


## 4aroDAY

> Странно. У меня он подошел O_o


Ясное дело подойдет, не обращай внимания на этого придурка который тут под кучей ников пишет всякий бред...

----------

Aqel (15.04.2020)

----------


## Большой Boos

> Ясное дело подойдет, не обращай внимания на этого придурка который тут под кучей ников пишет всякий бред...


Речь притупил свою... Много разговоров не по теме... Твои выдуманные ключики даже не проходят проверку

----------


## Zver81

Не один серийник не подошел на крипто про winlogon серверная.

----------


## Zver81

Может есть какие варианты? край как нужен

----------


## elmore

надо пробовать понижать версию криптопро и устанавливать ключи которые в теме. а потом апдейть до последней версии

----------


## Aqel

> Речь притупил свою... Много разговоров не по теме... Твои выдуманные ключики даже не проходят проверку


Это ты тут ХРЕНЬ несёшь - *Ключ подошёл!!!*

----------


## Аль Рахим

> Спасибо! Работает! Проверил..


Подтверждаю.

----------


## Аль Рахим

> Спасибо! Работает! Проверил..


Подтверждаю.

----------


## JagSamen

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц и смежные темы?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B  Посмотреть сообщение
> 
> # For Office Signature 2.0
> 
> 0520W-E000C-QVAC2-QWZUZ-Z1LKU
> 0520E-70007-40AC2-4QPHG-F40DV
> ...


Тема полезная, ключики на 4.0.9963 подошли

----------


## Aqel

Есть ключи на *АРМ ГОСТ*, *PDF 2.x* ?

----------


## Taksis.Ran

> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц и смежные темы?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B  Посмотреть сообщение
> Люди добрые, неужели так трудно просмотреть пару страниц и смежные темы?
> Уважаемый OLEG_B писал:
> 
> Цитата Сообщение от OLEG_B Посмотреть сообщение
> 
> ...


На Tsp client 2.0 и Ocsp client 2.0 ключики зашли прекрасно, теперь полет нормальный)))

----------


## i-core

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Ключ на КриптоАРМ Стандарт 5 плюс и КриптоПро PDF 2.0 подошел :good:

----------


## rumtan

# For CSP 4.0 Проверила все ключи. Большая часть Введен неправильный серийный номер. Другая - введен серийный номер от клиентской версии. Помогите найти от серверной версии КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9944

----------


## 4aroDAY

> # For CSP 4.0 Проверила все ключи. Большая часть Введен неправильный серийный номер. Другая - введен серийный номер от клиентской версии. Помогите найти от серверной версии КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9944


Я на 21 странице давал ключ. Он подойдет

----------


## 4аrоDАY

Извиняюсь за диз информацию, ключ тот уже не работает
Вот новый для 5 версии 5050C-H9030-DKG31-SVXZW-FRETY

----------

rumtan (18.05.2020), welena1 (03.10.2020)

----------


## vld32

> Извиняюсь за диз информацию, ключ тот уже не работает
> Вот новый для 5 версии 5050C-H9030-DKG31-SVXZW-FRETY


Извиняюсь, а для 5 версии КриптоАрм не найдется?

----------


## nightrider77

> Извиняюсь за диз информацию, ключ тот уже не работает
> Вот новый для 5 версии 5050C-H9030-DKG31-SVXZW-FRETY

----------


## qerst

> Извиняюсь за диз информацию, ключ тот уже не работает
> Вот новый для 5 версии 5050C-H9030-DKG31-SVXZW-FRETY


Дезинформатор - шутник у нас завёлся!

----------


## 4аrоDАY

> Дезинформатор - шутник у нас завёлся!


Кто ты? И что ты хотело?

----------


## 4аrоDАY

> Да это модерастер ветки "Полезности" - *dagerasimov* с шайкой-лейкой прохиндеев *val100*, *NanoPAY*, *shafxat1234567*.


Кто такое дагестанрасимов? И отстальные ?

----------


## LimpMass

Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.

----------

1с-kа (03.01.2021), blаcklist (21.08.2020), borys (30.12.2020), bubl gum (24.09.2020), BАBY (23.09.2020), Chingjoy (08.09.2020), Daryacha (25.08.2020), Der Arzt (01.09.2020), Dj masimoF (13.08.2020), Evgеn876 (27.10.2020), Fagitova (05.08.2020), fenex3184 (03.12.2020), fenix74 (30.09.2020), Galya.Stepneva (21.08.2020), genk84 (02.01.2021), Greg Clan (28.12.2020), Grillo-Werke (20.08.2020), Hariew.313 (16.05.2020), Juk63794 (30.05.2020), Juventus78 (19.08.2020), katrinar (18.08.2020), keto (20.07.2021), Killter (29.05.2020), kramatory (19.05.2020), Kraus933 (18.08.2020), Lemon4ir (31.05.2020), mandaren (29.05.2020), Marin4a (20.07.2020), Maxim Verbilo (16.05.2020), Miккi (17.05.2020), Miсhael (27.12.2020), Mr-Girza (13.08.2020), mr.parker (01.06.2020), pichygin.sanya (05.08.2020), Rabizon (10.07.2020), Red Appl (21.08.2020), Rikont (04.08.2020), Roolixx (15.09.2020), Rzhevskay (30.12.2020), Sarapul (20.07.2020), sharipoff (03.07.2020), Siergo (13.08.2020), SyperMax (27.09.2021), taurer (30.05.2020), titili (06.08.2020), tаtka (03.12.2020), tеst (15.09.2020), victоria (28.12.2020), Yamal prom (19.08.2020), Yаna (03.12.2020), ZIК (03.10.2020), zmоlodoiz (26.10.2020), Zuxvilli0.3 (15.09.2020), красный перец (27.10.2020), рrofox-ufa (30.12.2020), уuricprof (15.09.2020)

----------


## Maxim Verbilo

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


А адрес почты правильно указали? Пишет, что письмо не может быть отправлено. Перепроверьте, может там какие-то лишние знаки в имени почты? После собаки знак звёздочку убирал. Хотел купить у них на Крипто Про последней версии, у них есть, не знаете?

----------


## LimpMass

Звездочку удалите просто:  *********************. Крипто Про должен быть. Напишите, отвечает быстро. Можете на меня сослатся.

----------


## Maxim Verbilo

> Звездочку удалите просто: zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru . Крипто Про должен быть. Напишите, отвечает быстро. Можете на меня сослатся.


Всё разобрался, у меня проблема была с отправкой, после префикса "@собаки нужно убрать звёздочку" *". Письмо ушло. Крипто Про реально дешевле оказывается на порядок. Поставил, подписал, отправил. Не каких мучений с триалами и танцев с бубнамм, все очень легко. У вас что то адрес звёздочками зарезирвировался.

----------


## djrust

А кто может прислать лицензию на пользовательскую версию?

----------


## djrust

4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45

----------

cntkf (14.02.2021), Flyme (08.07.2020), GSBoard (26.05.2020), lera11 (30.05.2020)

----------


## sar.evar

> 4040W-20000-0168K-VQCQR-8XH45


Не проходит, проверял на всех версиях 4.0 и 5.0, статус: лицензия истекла

----------


## djrust

> Не проходит, проверял на всех версиях 4.0 и 5.0, статус: лицензия истекла


Сегодня только поставил,все прошло успешно на 5й версии сертифицированной

----------


## sar.evar

> Сегодня только поставил,все прошло успешно на 5й версии сертифицированной


Изменилась схема лицензирования. Требуются лицензии для КриптоПро CSP 5.0 (начинается на 50). Обращаем внимание, от КриптоПРО CSP 4.0 лицензии не подходят. За установку не официальных лицензий несёт ответственность сам пользователь, которую мы отслеживает по привязки лицензионного номера.
Источник cryptopro.ru/products/csp

Теперь меня берут сомнения, как вы её туда поместили, и не пыль ли это в глаза, чтобы ввести в заблуждения пользователей cryptopro!

----------


## IrmaLove

Скиньте пожалуйста ключ на 4.0, буду очень благодарен!

----------


## zemlyamer

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Человеское спасибо, не могла подписать и отправить декларацию, выдавало сбой из-за закончившейся лицензии Крипто-про, быстро помогли с приобретением лицензии по льготной стоимости. Урааа все получилось!

----------


## nitom

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Все быстро и все работает

----------


## 4aroDAY

> Скиньте пожалуйста ключ на 4.0, буду очень благодарен!


Я в теме давал ключ на 4 версию, пару страниц назад отлистай.

----------


## 4аrоDАY

> Скиньте пожалуйста ключ на 4.0, буду очень благодарен!


Извините, перепроверил ключ, уже не работает. Обращайтесь тогда по ссылкам которые предлагают.

----------


## 4aroDAY

> Извините, перепроверил ключ, уже не работает. Обращайтесь тогда по ссылкам которые предлагают.


Все работает, не пизди! И ник мой не воруй

----------


## kontraktnik

> Все работает, не пизди! И ник мой не воруй


Очко у тебя работает, делитант сасущий, новорегов на создавал и сам себя пиаришь из под одного же ника... Иди на*** отсюда ФЕЙК/

----------


## 4aroDAY

> Очко у тебя работает, делитант сасущий, новорегов на создавал и сам себя пиаришь из под одного же ника... Иди на*** отсюда ФЕЙК/


Что ты несешь? Посмотри на дату моей регистрации и сколько раз меня поблагодарили люди и на себя посмотри... Хватит бредить

----------


## mandaren

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё гораздо дёшево и быстро. Лаконично и без волокиты

----------


## taurer

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Быстрое приобретение, соответствующие цена и качество на высшем уровне. Не каких танцев с бубнами, запустил и работаешь. Очень быстро

----------


## blackgod128

новых ключей на серверную csp 4.0.9974 - нет?

----------


## sharipoff

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Реально без кидалова взял ключ на ver 4.0 bild 9974 и сразу заработало

----------


## Rabizon

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Взял ключи на АРМ Крипто 5.4.3.10 и 5.0.11455. Заработало

----------


## DarkDaemon

> новых ключей на серверную csp 4.0.9974 - нет?


Подходит ключ от 9963

----------


## uralsoft

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приветствую, брал на Крипто бессрочные ключи к 4 и 5 версиям, полет нормальный

----------


## uralsoft

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приветствую, брал на Крипто бессрочные ключи к 4 и 5 версиям, полет нормальный

----------


## Fagitova

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с настройкой и активацией 4.0.9974 на операционной системе Ubuntu Server, сама долго мучалась. Спасибо!

----------


## Fagitova

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с настройкой и активацией 4.0.9974 на операционной системе Ubuntu Server, сама долго мучалась. Спасибо!

----------


## quasi20

хэлп! нужен ключ серверный на криптопро csp 5.0.11729 КС1

----------


## JoKes

> хэлп! нужен ключ серверный на криптопро csp 5.0.11729 КС1


Спросите у них, брал сам



> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.

----------


## Elizabеt

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Спасибо, программа Крипто АРМ стандарт 5 плюс работает

----------


## eve_926

Спасибо за ключи!!!

----------


## Kraus933

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ криптопро 4.0.9963 подошёл на Mac OS X 10.4

----------


## Advoc@te

> также подошёл для 4.0.9974


Для 4.0.9963 подошёл.

----------


## Der Arzt

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Хочу поделиться с вами приятным мнением, никакого обмана и развода не увидел. Специалисты своего дела, спасибо за комплексный подход с решением моего вопроса. Крипто Про 5.0 версии, возобновление работы программы заняло короткий промежуток времени

----------


## BАBY

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Не могла найти ключ на серверную версию 4.0, обратилась за помощью по активации, быстро помогли с лицензирвированием! Спасибо!

----------


## neo-rsx11

Ветка превращается в балаган.

----------


## bubl gum

> Ветка превращается в балаган.


Всё нормально, благодаря данной ветке помогли с получением активации на серверную версию криптопро 5.0 на zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает

----------


## gricivin

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Сделка состоялась, ключ работает исправно

----------


## 4aroDAY

> Ветка превращается в балаган.


Продавец сам себе пишет отзывы... Прикольно :D

----------


## Овсянка, сэр!

> Продавец сам себе пишет отзывы... Прикольно :D


Вы если не обращались за помощью, не рубите с высока. Каждый остается при своем мнении в себе

----------


## Ruzhena

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо, максимально быстро помогли с ключиком на 5.0 версию. Ура!!!

----------


## neposredstweno

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё супер, не заставили ждать помощи. Объяснили все по моей проблеме и сделали активации КриптоПРО 4.0.9981 программа теперь стала работать

----------


## 7emen

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Низкий поклон, ключик работает на версии 4.0.9974

----------


## juga-80

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


За проделанную помощь в активации Крипто Арм стандарт 5 плюс спасибо. Отчетность подписалась без сопутствующих проблем

----------


## imаxot

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На 4.0 ключик работает, буду обращаться

----------


## Skimz

> Вы если не обращались за помощью, не рубите с высока. Каждый остается при своем мнении в себе


Очень ценное мнение от Гостя форума с одним постом.
Продавец капец какой ленивый.

----------


## m053

ищу ключ для КриптоПро 4 б/с

----------


## Овсянка, сэр!

> Очень ценное мнение от Гостя форума с одним постом.
> Продавец капец какой ленивый.


Это сейчас что за критика была?

----------


## Moviе

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за ключик для сервера на 4.0.9974

----------


## GоntTrustMexD

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На серверную КриптоПРО 4.0 ключик встал как родной, благодарю за быстроту и качество

----------


## Mаg1c

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Работаю программой довольно много времени, сегодня закончилась лицензия и обратился для получения. Все необходимые функции в составе данной лицензии есть. А также лицензия бессрочная. Установлена версия 4.0.9978.

----------


## Mаg1c

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Работаю программой довольно много времени, сегодня закончилась лицензия и обратился для получения. Все необходимые функции в составе данной лицензии есть. А также лицензия бессрочная. Установлена версия 4.0.9978.

----------


## termalix

Форум превратился в рекламу продажи ключа, пожалуй отпишусь.

----------

lc27 (24.11.2020)

----------


## ivan frost

> Форум превратился в рекламу продажи ключа, пожалуй отпишусь.


Тебя ни кто не заставлял подписываться

----------


## termalix

> Тебя ни кто не заставлял подписываться


 Зарегистрировался и общался здесь напорядок раньше Вас, и уж тем более я не просил Вас комментировать мой комментарий, торгуете, торгуйте добросовестно, а не накручивайте ботами!

----------


## ivan frost

> Зарегистрировался и общался здесь напорядок раньше Вас, и уж тем более я не просил Вас комментировать мой комментарий, торгуете, торгуйте добросовестно, а не накручивайте ботами!


Вы написали, что форум Вам надоел, будете отписываться. Я Вам ответил, ибо Ваш пост в пустую без ответа.

----------


## ivan frost

> Зарегистрировался и общался здесь напорядок раньше Вас, и уж тем более я не просил Вас комментировать мой комментарий, торгуете, торгуйте добросовестно, а не накручивайте ботами!


Торгаши ко мне не какого отношения не имеют, я не кого не защищаю и не покрываю, могу сказать одно, что приходилось обращаться самому, ни какого подвоха и гемороя не было, все по полочкам разложили, рассказали и помогли с ключом. Меня не интересует фактор ботов, я в этом ничего не понимаю.

----------


## ivan frost

> Зарегистрировался и общался здесь напорядок раньше Вас, и уж тем более я не просил Вас комментировать мой комментарий, торгуете, торгуйте добросовестно, а не накручивайте ботами!


И что Вы теперь для всех вновь прибывших участников форума будете писать, что они спамеристы? Ну это бред, не всеже как Вы могли принять участие в регистрации форума 5-10 лет назад. Из людей кто давно пользуется форумом, из людей кто не давно пришел значит им не было до этого не какого интереса. Вам же права ни кто не давал упрекать вновь прибывших участников, это сугубо дело лично каждого, и оно не должно отражаться на кругу общества.

----------


## zmоlodoiz

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


К-ТО ПРО 4.0.9963 ключик заработал, огромное вам спасибо.

----------


## ancient

А с каких пор здесь стало можно рекламировать продажу ключей, которые и так в открытом доступе можно найти , а потом ещё и самому себе отзывы писать с десятка аккаунтов ?

----------


## crеat1v

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Всё чётко, всё работает

----------


## zmоlodoiz

> А с каких пор здесь стало можно рекламировать продажу ключей, которые и так в открытом доступе можно найти , а потом ещё и самому себе отзывы писать с десятка аккаунтов ?


бесперспективно

----------


## Vova2142

*4040L-L0000-015TD-YV53E-YNZ3X*
КриптоПро 4

----------

Dimanchi (07.12.2020)

----------


## Shrеk

> *4040L-L0000-015ТD-YV53Е-YNZ3Х*
> КриптоПро 4


Только выложили, а уже ключик заблокирован. Программа не пропускает к установке.

----------


## Shrеk

> *4040L-L0000-015ТD-YV53Е-YNZ3Х*
> КриптоПро 4


Только выложили, а уже ключик заблокирован. Программа не пропускает к установке.

----------


## 4ittmк

> *4040L-L0000-015ТD-YV53Е-YNZ3Х*
> КриптоПро 4


Ключ зачитирили, программа не принимает его

----------


## Vova2142

Все работает! Видимо с форума копирует с каким-то невидимым символом. Скопируйте в блокнот, а потом оттуда в КриптоПро. Я тестировал на версии 4.0.9944
Еще раз дублирую ключ:

4040L-L0000-015TD-YV53E-YNZ3X

Вот доказательство работоспособности:
Вложение 2577

----------

466 (24.12.2020), tooki (12.03.2021), Yatana (10.12.2020)

----------


## 4ittmк

> Все работает! Видимо с форума копирует с каким-то невидимым символом. Скопируйте в блокнот, а потом оттуда в КриптоПро. Я тестировал на версии 4.0.9944
> Еще раз дублирую ключ:
> 
> 4040L-L0000-015ТD-YV53Е-YNZ3Х
> 
> Вот доказательство работоспособности:
> Вложение 2577


Ну я не совсем глупый, вводил по каждой букве в ручную, и копировал в блокнот и куда только не копировал, не принимает программа и все. Есть подвох в ключах, если раз уже устанавливался он или стоит уже где-то на компе, программа не воспримет ключ. А сам скриншот можно и подделать, но не утверждаю. Если у Вас работает Вы счастливчик

----------


## красный перец

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помощь в ключе 4.0.9974 оказали довольно быстро. Работает стабильно без каких на это нареканий. Сайты все открываются. Добра.

----------


## SmarTellО

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ получил быстро, и сразу убедился в его работоспособности, програмулина оживилась.

----------


## kodjev.igor

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На Крипто-Про 4.0 ключ работает, спасибо за быструю помощь!

----------


## polekski

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ к 4.0 подошёл, всё норм.

----------


## gуt

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Рабочий ключ, версия 4.0 применила его, огромное спс

----------


## Sayrax777

Никто не поделится ключом?

----------


## nac911

если на версию CryptoPRO 4.0.9944 c постоянным ключем установить СryptoPRO 5.0.11455 лицензия после перезагрузки не слетит?

----------


## nac911

и стоит ли вообще переходить на 5.0.11455 с 4.0.9944?

----------


## красный перец

> если на версию CryptoPRO 4.0.9944 c постоянным ключем установить СryptoPRO 5.0.11455 лицензия после перезагрузки не слетит?


Вы в принципе поставить не сможете на одну уже установленную версию, две одинаковых программы не возможно установить, а то что разные версии программ, это не означает, что это другая программа и все будет работать, далеко не так.
НЕЗНАЮЩИМ НА ЗАМЕТКУ! :
Если вы обновляете программу с версии 4 на версию 5, ключ от версии 4 у вас не перейдет в версию 5, у них абсолютно разные составляющие ключевые алгоритмы инф взята с оф сайта и была затестина в реальном времени. Версию 5 ставить не то что можно ли? - Нужно, она более проработана для адаптивной работы, а версия 4 со временем уже уходит в архив, но ни кто не убирает ее, предназначена для более старых-слабых пк

----------


## nac911

> Вы в принципе поставить не сможете на одну уже установленную версию, две одинаковых программы не возможно установить, а то что разные версии программ, это не означает, что это другая программа и все будет работать, далеко не так.
> НЕЗНАЮЩИМ НА ЗАМЕТКУ! :
> Если вы обновляете программу с версии 4 на версию 5, ключ от версии 4 у вас не перейдет в версию 5, у них абсолютно разные составляющие ключевые алгоритмы инф взята с оф сайта и была затестина в реальном времени. Версию 5 ставить не то что можно ли? - Нужно, она более проработана для адаптивной работы, а версия 4 со временем уже уходит в архив, но ни кто не убирает ее, предназначена для более старых-слабых пк


СryptoPRO 5.0.11455 встала на CryptoPRO 4.0.9944 , и все работает, и лицензия пишет постоянная, но комп. пока не перезагружал, вот и думаю слетит или нет

----------


## nac911

и тут в теме кто то писал что если обновлением, то можно установить новую на старую с постоянным ключем даже если 3.0 на 5.0

----------


## красный перец

> СryptoPRO 5.0.11455 встала на CryptoPRO 4.0.9944 , и все работает, и лицензия пишет постоянная, но комп. пока не перезагружал, вот и думаю слетит или нет





> и тут в теме кто то писал что если обновлением, то можно установить новую на старую с постоянным ключем даже если 3.0 на 5.0


В мануале это все прописывается, когда сервер считает информацию, есть практический момент, программа удаляет всю информацию с ключом и из памяти компа, проще взять лицензию от 5 которая не блокированная, ни где не святилась и пользоваться, проработает безприкословно

----------


## nac911

> В мануале это все прописывается, когда сервер считает информацию, есть практический момент, программа удаляет всю информацию с ключом и из памяти компа, проще взять лицензию от 5 которая не блокированная, ни где не святилась и пользоваться, проработает безприкословно


спасибо за ответы
осталось только где то взять лицензию от 5 которая не блокированная

----------


## красный перец

> спасибо за ответы
> осталось только где то взять лицензию от 5 которая не блокированная


оф сайт в помощь, тут вроде кто писал уже про нормальную лицензию в кепке темы

----------


## mаnkov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Нормально делай - нормально будет, выручили с ключиком на 4.0.9944, была большая необходимость для выхода на сайт для подписания сделки

----------


## fenex3184

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Четко, все работает

----------


## Yаna

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ДД, была приятно удивлена, до последнего не думала, что мне смогут помочь с ключом. Ключ установился и работает, Вам спасибо.

----------


## tаtka

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Очень довольна. Действительно лицензионный ключ активировала по онлайну. Ключ новый неактивировался ниразу. Довольно быстро все пояснили и помогли.

----------


## Dimanchi

у меня тоже заработало, попробуйте качнуть другую версию крипто про чтоли

----------


## smеnalab

Да, перескачал под новый версию 4.0.9981 и ключ сразу заработал, брал у soft-safety@mail.ru

----------

Hole.io (08.12.2020)

----------


## Dimanchi

не пизди )

----------


## smеnalab

> не пизди )


Дим, что не пиздить?

----------


## Hole.io

> Да, перескачал под новый версию 4.0.9981 и ключ сразу заработал, брал у soft-safety@mail.ru


Шикарно, ключ к 4.0 СКЗИ сработал

----------


## zice

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи:[/COLOR] soft-safety@mail.ru


Лицензию взял на 4.0 подошла, работает без багов

----------


## Gumet

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Спасибо за серийный ключ на СКЗИ CSP 4.0.9978

----------


## Proud

Пользуйтесь поиском. В этой ветке есть рабочие ключи. Сам периодически беру от сюда ключи.
А ты, кто пишут "обратитесь к нам и мы вам продадим рабочий ключ" - они сами берут ключи из этой ветки

----------


## Proud

Пользуйтесь поиском. В этой ветке есть рабочие ключи. Сам периодически беру от сюда ключи.
А те, кто пишут "обратитесь к нам и мы вам продадим рабочий ключ" - они сами берут ключи из этой ветки.
Да и те кто благодарит, регистрируются в день благодарности :)

----------

Sunhelg (17.12.2020)

----------


## красный перец

> Пользуйтесь поиском. В этой ветке есть рабочие ключи. Сам периодически беру от сюда ключи.
> А те, кто пишут "обратитесь к нам и мы вам продадим рабочий ключ" - они сами берут ключи из этой ветки.
> Да и те кто благодарит, регистрируются в день благодарности :)


Во-первых: ключи которые тут лежали, давно утратили Актуальность. Несколько лет назад они подходили, сейчас они ибо не рабят ибо вовсе блокированы. Каждый ключ проверяется на новом релизе и не к одному не подошло.
Во-вторых: чтобы так утверждать о людях, которые вам не сделали никакого вреда, - ниже своего достоинства и нижайшего самоуважения, со стороны выглядевшим нищим благодетелем которому все время хочется урвать что-либо на халяву и получить аплодисменты. Вам прям дали ключ из этого списка - никогда и ни зачто НЕПОВЕРЮ!!!
В-третьих: не у всех благозерчивых есть возможность пройти аутентификацию сайта десятилетия назад как вам, что если человек начал пользоваться данным обеспечением шифрования буквально сегодня - с вашего вывода напрашивается понимание, что он должен был ещё тогда предвидеть, что ему это понадобится сегодня и сразу в тот момент пройти аутентификациию, ну полное поприще

----------


## TDSHI

Спасибооооо!!!!!!

----------


## Greg Clan

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Быстро организовали ключ лицензии к 4.0 программно-аппаратной части, по юанями вышло вполне доступно

----------


## rocset11

За ключами обращаться на почту And_05@mail.ru

----------


## victоria

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Круто! Крипто-про 5 ключ лицензионный сработал! Спааасииибооо!

----------


## DeeApazone

Есть ключ на КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9963 Серверная?

----------


## borys

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


 На 4 криптоПро серверную благополучно получен ключ

----------


## vitbеl

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ работает)) спасибо)

----------


## raviil

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Супер, работает))

----------


## Rustam84

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Быстро и недорого! Рек)

----------


## E_not1

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Выражаю благодарность этому человеку, сутки пытался активировать крипто про, обратился к нему и он удаленным доступом решил проблему, цены лаяльные. Ещё раз СПАСИБО)))

----------


## master13

Подскажите, кто знает. Стояла на сервере бессрочная лицензия 4.0.9944, ключ с этой ветки брал. В свойствах крипто-про в панели управления срок действия - постоянная. Однако Такском онлайн-спринтер не отображает сертификат пользователя, потому что истекла лицензия крипто-про. Истекла бессрочная лицензия. Правообладатель блокирует ключи даже если они при установке подошли? Если да, то какое количество раз можно активировать крипто-про одним ключом на деле, а не по лиц. соглашению?

----------


## sirota_new

> Подскажите, кто знает. Стояла на сервере бессрочная лицензия 4.0.9944, ключ с этой ветки брал. В свойствах крипто-про в панели управления срок действия - постоянная. Однако Такском онлайн-спринтер не отображает сертификат пользователя, потому что истекла лицензия крипто-про. Истекла бессрочная лицензия. Правообладатель блокирует ключи даже если они при установке подошли? Если да, то какое количество раз можно активировать крипто-про одним ключом на деле, а не по лиц. соглашению?


А такском не делает ли случаем как к примеру контур и многие банки, не подсовывает при вызове критографии свой ключ? Попробую просто скопировать контейнер. На сколько я помню если у крипто про закончился срок, то он не должен копировать контейнер. Или устанавливать сертфикат через "сервис - просмотреть сертфиикат в контейнере - установить".

----------


## master13

> А такском не делает ли случаем как к примеру контур и многие банки, не подсовывает при вызове критографии свой ключ? Попробую просто скопировать контейнер. На сколько я помню если у крипто про закончился срок, то он не должен копировать контейнер. Или устанавливать сертфикат через "сервис - просмотреть сертфиикат в контейнере - установить".


Сертификаты через крипто-про копируются. Зашёл в личный кабинет, по сертификату есть действующая лицензия крипто-про. В панели управления постоянная лицензия. Но Такском говорит, что лицензии нет (через mn.taxcom.ru), при этом... после "исправления" крипто-про через "программы и компоненты" с последующей перезагрузкой, таки появился сертификат. Напишу завтра в техподдержку, походу, там глюк.

----------


## красный перец

> Подскажите, кто знает. Стояла на сервере бессрочная лицензия 4.0.9944, ключ с этой ветки брал. В свойствах крипто-про в панели управления срок действия - постоянная. Однако Такском онлайн-спринтер не отображает сертификат пользователя, потому что истекла лицензия крипто-про. Истекла бессрочная лицензия. Правообладатель блокирует ключи даже если они при установке подошли? Если да, то какое количество раз можно активировать крипто-про одним ключом на деле, а не по лиц. соглашению?


Правообладателю поступает информация по количеству установок ключа, своим образом он видит что кол-во установок растет с неимоверной силой - приостанавливает действие ключа, ключ предназначен для установки на 1 рабочем месте, но не как на 100500, особо подвержены блокировки ключи которые попали в сеть, это все мониториться обладателем

----------


## master13

> Правообладателю поступает информация по количеству установок ключа, своим образом он видит что кол-во установок растет с неимоверной силой - приостанавливает действие ключа, ключ предназначен для установки на 1 рабочем месте, но не как на 100500, особо подвержены блокировки ключи которые попали в сеть, это все мониториться обладателем


А как понять, что ключ заблокирован? При установке не подходит - это ясно. А если уже после установки блокируют: можно ли копировать сертификаты через крипто-про? Статус лицензии в панели управления меняется на истёкший?

----------


## sirota_new

> Правообладателю поступает информация по количеству установок ключа, своим образом он видит что кол-во установок растет с неимоверной силой - приостанавливает действие ключа, ключ предназначен для установки на 1 рабочем месте, но не как на 100500, особо подвержены блокировки ключи которые попали в сеть, это все мониториться обладателем


Не попадает такая информация правообладателю. На 4.0 первых версий точно нет. Проверяли снифером что там отправляется. Если уж сильно страшно, то отключать инет при установке, крипто про и так установится. К примеру ключик серверный которым я пользуюсь точно установлена на 100500 компах и ни каких проблем.

----------


## sd0dger

поделитесь пожалуйста ключем для крипто - про 4

----------


## красный перец

> А как понять, что ключ заблокирован? При установке не подходит - это ясно. А если уже после установки блокируют: можно ли копировать сертификаты через крипто-про? Статус лицензии в панели управления меняется на истёкший?


1) У КриптоПро есть 2 статуса:
 - лицензия истекла (это относится к статусу заблокированый)
 - лицензия повреждена (это относится к статусу заблокированый)
Правообладетель не пишет - заблокировано этого статуса не предусмотренно в программе.
2) При блокированном ключе, в панели управления у вас будет стоять (- почерк) это тоже означает, что лицензия заблокирована.

Если блокируют то скопировать вы ни как не сможете, заблокированый ключ тоже самое, что лицензия отсутствует.

----------


## красный перец

> Не попадает такая информация правообладателю. На 4.0 первых версий точно нет. Проверяли снифером что там отправляется. Если уж сильно страшно, то отключать инет при установке, крипто про и так установится. К примеру ключик серверный которым я пользуюсь точно установлена на 100500 компах и ни каких проблем.


На всех версиях КриптоПро, начиная с версии 3.0, 3.6, 3.9, 4.0, 5.0 вся информация об установленном ключе попадает им статистику по количеству установок. Хоть снифером вы проверяли, хоть SolarWinds, tcpdump, Windump,
Wireshark, Tshark, Network Miner, Fiddler, Capsa полноценно правильных отправленных пакетов вам не даст не одна из этих программ, в заключении то что вы проверяли полагаться рискованно. Даже то что вы отключите интернет, да установится у вас программа, все остальное время вы будете работать с включённой сетью, всю необходимую информацию она передаст при первом подключении к сети.

Вы если не понимаете, смысла нет вступать в дискуссию и утверждать, что что-то вы проверили, а что-то нет.

----------


## emirrr

Спасибо, работает

----------


## Devil_zt

> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUT-B3RLR Для крипто про 4


Спасибо, на 4.0.9963 подошёл

----------

pkb (02.04.2021)

----------


## kotov135

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ на Про-крипто 4.0, активация вечная теперь

----------


## Marikbey

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ на серверную крипто csp 4.0 зашёл, спасибо за помощь

----------


## darya_medic

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Заработала программа, спасибо вам. Ключ подошёл =)

----------


## Puhango

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Хай. Забрал ключ на CSP 4.0 ПРО-КРИПТО, подошло прекрасно, прога летает! Респекшен.

----------


## Zdoroff

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Всё спасибо, заработало, ключ подошёл

----------


## stulelaurel

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Обратилась за помощью с ключом к программе Крипто Арм Про 4.0.9974. Рекомендую, хорошие люди, обьяснили что и как должно быть настроено и работать

----------


## Alexamozg

Здравствуйте! Ищу ключ на крипто про winlogon серверная! Заранее благодарен! Скиньте на почту Alexamozg@ya.ru

----------


## roоffy

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ КРИПТО-ПРО WINLOGON СЕРВЕРНАЯ на версии 4.0.9975 работает

----------

retrowert (16.03.2021)

----------


## оldsasha

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На 4 сервер ключ зашёл без проблем, все работает

----------


## scrор160

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На сервере заработал ключ

----------


## maкsimadm

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 4 версии установленной на win serv 2019 ключ установился, жму руку за помощь

----------


## maкsimadm

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 4 версии установленной на win serv 2019 ключ установился, жму руку за помощь

----------


## оlga1803

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


на 5 версию ключ подошел, все заработало

----------


## gglvоv

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


csp 4.0.9944 забрал постоянную регистрацию для софта, все подошло и работает

----------


## gglvоv

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


csp 4.0.9944 забрал постоянную регистрацию для софта, все подошло и работает

----------


## Ordeo

Помогли подобрать рабочий номер Крипто про 4.0.9975, установка прошла максимально быстро, за что отдельное спасибо!!! 



> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru

----------


## viсtor1290204

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


обращался за ключом 4.0.9944, все отлично, заработал сразу

----------


## crocodileII

Большое Вам человеческое спасибо. :-)

----------


## crocodileII

> На 9963 подошли эти ключи
> 40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
> 4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9
> Лицензия серверная.


Большое Вам человеческое спасибо! :-)

----------


## IuliiаT

> На 9963 подошли эти ключи
> 40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН
> 4040Y-0000Q-UKАС0-0FV0Y-244К9
> Лицензия серверная.


Не работают

----------


## IuliiаT

> Большое Вам человеческое спасибо! :-)


За что спасибо? За то что не работает?

----------


## Ваcилий233

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Нужен был срочно лицензий на 4.0.9963, быстро помогли и ответили на вопросы по программе, Большое Человеческое Спасибо

----------


## wulfhаr

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


клюйч на серверную криптопро 4.0.9963 применился, спасибо

----------


## novour.com

> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUT-B3RLR Для крипто про 4


Спасибо, на 9963 подошел

----------

boroda69 (13.09.2021), bugaga (29.10.2021), fantasprite10 (19.04.2021)

----------


## pavlоva-olga

> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUТ-В3RLR Для крипто про 4


уже не подходит на 4.0.9944 и 4.0.9963

----------


## JohnnySS

> уже не подходит на 4.0.9944 и 4.0.9963



Подошла на 5.0.11455КС1. Встала как серверная, срок Постоянная.

----------


## pavlоva-olga

> Подошла на 5.0.11455КС1. Встала как серверная, срок Постоянная.


У нас не на 4.0.9944, 4.0.9963 и новой последней обновленной версии 5.0.11998 не хочет принимать и работать

----------


## FreeArtist

> На 9963 подошли эти ключи
> 40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
> 4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9
> Лицензия серверная.


Прекрасно стала. Большое спасибо.

----------

admotd (11.05.2021)

----------


## weter737

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Отлично. Просветили по некоторым вопросам, весьма общительный и отзывчивый человек. Спасибо!

----------


## DоnZ1

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помогли с ключом к серверной криптопро 4, установился без проблем

----------


## Alexander ll

*КриптоПро*



КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
Ключи
*Скрытый текст*
zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru

----------


## Маd Gоd84

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


4.0.9963 приняла ключ без нареканий, полет отличный

----------


## Маd Gоd84

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


4.0.9963 приняла ключ без нареканий, полет отличный

----------


## sniper RGS

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


Отлично, не каких подводных камней. Написал и забрал ключ, на 4.0.9975 программа задышала

----------


## sniper RGS

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


Отлично, не каких подводных камней. Написал и забрал ключ, на 4.0.9975 программа задышала

----------


## Мitrex

> *КриптоПро*
> 
> 
> 
> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи
> *Скрытый текст*
> zakazcrypto@Собачкаinbox.ru


спасибо работает на 4.0

----------


## skybbe

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключ, все подошло

----------


## Аваська

спасибо! Встала на 4.0.9975

----------


## Веденеева

> Подошла на 5.0.11455КС1. Встала как серверная, срок Постоянная.


у меня тоже!!!! Но пока ЛК ФНС не зайти, пишет что 
_"В хранилище сертификатов «Личные» установлен КСКПЭП, выданный юридическому лицу удостоверяющим центром, и успешно создана электронная подпись с использованием КСКПЭП юридического лица.
ПРОВЕРКА ЗАКОНЧИЛАСЬ С ОШИБКОЙ
Отсутствует доступ к закрытому ключу для создания подписи.

К сожалению, Вы не сможете воспользоваться сервисом. Устраните причины, указанные выше и повторите попытку подключения."

_

----------


## красный перец

> у меня тоже!!!! Но пока ЛК ФНС не зайти, пишет что 
> _"В хранилище сертификатов «Личные» установлен КСКПЭП, выданный юридическому лицу удостоверяющим центром, и успешно создана электронная подпись с использованием КСКПЭП юридического лица.
> ПРОВЕРКА ЗАКОНЧИЛАСЬ С ОШИБКОЙ
> Отсутствует доступ к закрытому ключу для создания подписи.
> 
> К сожалению, Вы не сможете воспользоваться сервисом. Устраните причины, указанные выше и повторите попытку подключения."
> 
> _


Потому что эти лицензии давно заблокированы, у вас и будут с ними ошибки. Повторюсь, ранее говорили в другой ветке, то что в программе она прописалась - не говорит не о чем, то что она будет работать. Возьмите лучше нормальный ключ и не грейте голову

----------


## Barp

Есть ли у кого ключик от КриптоПро "Secure Pack Rus" версии 3.0 Исполнения 7,8 на АРМ?

----------


## fyntom

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключ сработал, спасибо за быструю помощь

----------


## Flygjet

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


кей 4.0.9975 применился, можно использовать в работе

----------


## 4aroDAY

Дай ссылку на скачивание программы, пришлю ключ

----------


## Griha

> Дай ссылку на скачивание программы, пришлю ключ


На эту программу он спрашивал ключ 
https://autocad.install-download.net/

----------


## 4aroDAY

> На эту программу он спрашивал ключ 
> https://autocad.install-download.net/


На автокад у меня нет ключей..

----------


## Pik_Nik

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


обращаюсь не в первые, помогли с ключиком для терминального сервера на версию 4.0.9971, положительные люди

----------


## Фиалена

Здравствуйте. Дайте, пожалуйста, ключ на КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9963

----------


## Nаtka75

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Помогли с ключами Ocsp client 2.0 и Tsp Client 2.0, Крипто-Про требовало и не могло поставить подпись, ключи рабочие-программа работает

----------


## vilуa604

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto @ inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все ок:)
Можно брать
Забрал для 4.0.9963 серверный

----------


## Chаnzan

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Серверный ключ полученный на версию 4.0 Bild 9975 подошол и работает на все 100%. Можно доверять смело.

----------


## Fin01

> Серверный ключ полученный на версию 4.0 Bild 9975 подошол и работает на все 100%. Можно доверять смело.


Доброго дня!
Нужен ключь на криптопро, им на почту надо писать?

----------


## ххking

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Брал серверный ключ 4.0.9963 удачно подошел, работает без каких проблем не слетает

----------


## сhell

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


aктивация криптопро 4.0.9963 серверная прошла успешно, спасибо

----------


## VurdNV

на 4-ку под дебиан ключик есть?

----------


## i-core

> на 4-ку под дебиан ключик есть?


Перед вами был пост спросите у них zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## SyperMax

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Рекомендую однозначно!!! Все чётко, быстро. Установил, проверил, все работает. Наилучшие рекомендации!!!

----------


## Ruslan4o

Народ нуже ключ на крипто про 4 - 4089966@gmail.com

----------


## Woolk

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Быстро помогли с активацией серверным ключем на win server 2012 на версию Криптопро 4.0.9981 КС1. Спасибо!

----------


## saloxa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает. Онлайн курс криптовалют https://prokazan.ru/news/view/148974/


Спасибо огромное, сегодня приобрёл, всё работает. Рекомендую

----------


## serfix

тема из раздачи бесплатных ключей, превратилась в тему барыг, печально

----------


## serfix

может есть ключик для 9975?

----------


## igaрesa

> тема из раздачи бесплатных ключей, превратилась в тему барыг, печально


читай правильно название темы, а не свое придумывай

----------


## igaрesa

> может есть ключик для 9975?


перед тобой пост смотри с ключом для 4.0.9975

----------


## serfix

тема ищу ключи, а не подскажите где купить

----------


## igaрesa

> тема ищу ключи, а не подскажите где купить


на дату вашей регистрации была актуальна

----------


## serfix

она актуально и сейчас, просто барыги и их левые аккаунты (как ваш) созданные недавно, заполонили эту тему

----------


## igaрesa

> она актуально и сейчас, просто барыги и их левые аккаунты (как ваш) созданные недавно, заполонили эту тему


ты чо ведро старое, хочешь выше своей ширинки прыгнуть и приравнять к барыгам мой акк? то что ты залагинился десять лет назад ни о чем не говорит... такой же человек, как и ты мог залогиниться, позовчера, вчера, сегодня - не было у него возможности в твоё время этого сделать или не нужно было и каждого человека будешь равнять у барыгам, да ты не много на себя хапаешь?

----------


## Lev47

> Взял ключ по адресу zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru Криптопро CSP 5.0.12330 КС1 для серверной системы. Отлично все подошло и заработало. С Новым Годом Всех!


Чувак, ты просто супееер!! Обратился за помощью по ключу на Криптопро 4.0.9963 помогли не замедлительно. Советую

----------


## Snafus

Помоги пожалуйста с ключиком для КриптоПро 4.9963
Почта: Nikrosslilo@bk.ru

----------


## fliper

> Помоги пожалуйста с ключиком для КриптоПро 4.9963
> Почта: Nikrosslilo@bk.ru


Смотри в начале темы там всё есть. А здесь реально одни барыги остались. Тфу. Противно.

----------


## красный перец

> Смотри в начале темы там всё есть. А здесь реально одни барыги остались. Тфу. Противно.


на 43 страницы, в самом начале есть вся информация, то что в теме было ранее не работает давно

----------


## Sergey36

На версию: 4.0.9963 подошел. Постоянная лицензия.

----------


## eslam

> 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUТ-В3RLR


Баратан, он уже не походит, не робит на версии 4.0.9963 и 4.0.9975

----------


## didi12

Едрён батон можно ключ на Крипто Про 5

----------


## igaрesa

> Едрён батон можно ключ на Крипто Про 5


Тебе по этому адресу https://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdispla...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## YvilShit141

Друзья, пожалуйста, сильно очень нуждаюсь в ключеке на КриптоПРО CSP 4.0.9980
Отправите на почту rstetkhan@bk.ru
Сильно жду

----------


## EvilShit37

> 5050H-E000C-MTCQE-H1TWV-RTNUK
> 
> 4040E-F000P-G1QZB-FP4C0-8LT5X


Подошел к 4.0.9963

----------


## ixepiоte

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


На 5.0.12000 ключ работает замечательно, благодарю за вашу помощь и отзывчивость

----------


## mselin

Здравствуйте! Ищу ключ для Крипто Про 5.0 серверная.
Напишите на perspektivat@yandex.ru.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Yarosvet93

> Этот ключ я имел ввиду: 40400-00000-0Z211-00UUT-B3RLR


4.09975 - подходит

----------


## redhat165

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Взял ключ на Криптопро 4.0.9944 KC1, все работает. Спасибо

----------


## hathienthaсh

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ на Криптопро 4.0.9975 заработал, за что отдельное вам спасибо!

----------


## marchela589

Добрый день. У кого есть лицензия на CrypCP - это платная утилита для работы с подписанием и шифрованием файлов из командной строки? Поделитесь кому не сложно. Данный ключ(лицензия) P020G-Q0010-A5000-01UXA-XUFFD действует до 07.07.2022! Можно даже выслать на почту: impuls.pochta@gmail.com

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день. У кого есть лицензия на CrypCP - это платная утилита для работы с подписанием и шифрованием файлов из командной строки? Поделитесь кому не сложно. Данный ключ(лицензия) P020G-Q0010-A5000-01UXA-XUFFD действует до 07.07.2022! Можно даже выслать на почту: impuls.pochta@gmail.com


это триальный ключ, который разовое дается при первой установке программы, если его время истекло, повторно он его не даст установить. по поводу CrypCP есть адреса в ветке, узнавайте у них

----------


## c0lduniсh

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Оперативно помогли с приобретением ключа для Криптопро 5.0.12417 все заработало

----------


## ИльяГeнерал

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Cпасибо, лицензия на Криптопро 5.0.12500 работает, рекомендую!

----------


## ИльяГeнерал

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Cпасибо, лицензия на Криптопро 5.0.12500 работает, рекомендую!

----------


## Constаntin4321

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Cпаcибo за рабочий ключ к Криптопро 4.0.9963, все супер

----------


## bda-sasha

Добрый день. Если нашли ключ для 
КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9963 поделитесь пожалуйста. bda-sasha@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Coopertinо

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


к версии 4.0.9963 лицензия подошла, спасибо за помощь в настройке

----------


## Titanik56

> Сколько бы не боролся с триалами и поиском ключом на программу, все старания не заканчивались положительным результатам, убедился, что рабочего ключа легко не найти, все приведённые методы не актуальны. Пришлось заказать bat - файл для установки постоянного ключа, всего лишь для всех доступную сумму в 1000 рублей, на этом мои мучения прекратились. Хотел подгрузить на форум его, но на форуме отсутсвует загрузка файлов с таким расширением. Если кому-то будет нужно, брал тут 
> *********************


Ой какой бесстыжий пиздёж!!!

----------


## Titanik56

Потому что он от КриптоАРМ. )))

----------


## shu_vol

СПАСИБО !

----------


## Надежда1104

Добрый день. Если нашли ключ для
КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9975 поделитесь пожалуйста. 8973@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Игорь Владимирович

> Добрый день. Если нашли ключ для
> КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9975 поделитесь пожалуйста. 8973@mail.ru
> Заранее спасибо.


Спрашивайте по этому адресу 
soft-safety@mail.ru
я у них сегодня заказывал на серверную версию 4.0.9975

----------


## vanhоrn

> Спрашивайте по этому адресу 
> soft-safety@mail.ru
> я у них сегодня заказывал на серверную версию 4.0.9975


Спасибо, Игорь Владимирович! Так же у них купил к серверной версии 4.0.9963 лицензию. Все в порядке.

----------


## fynteс

у кого есть ключ на 4 версию серверный? дайте пжлст,буду очень рад

----------


## Cheater©

> у кого есть ключ на 4 версию серверный? дайте пжлст,буду очень рад


я покупал на zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
серверный ключ, уже давненько и все работает норм

----------


## fynteс

> я покупал на zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> серверный ключ, уже давненько и все работает норм


спасибо брат, пожалуй обращусь к ним. в сети ни одного ключа нет такого.

----------


## Enceladus

Коллеги, помогите, потерял ключ КриптоПРО OCSP Server 2.0
П.С. В этой теме были ключи к версии 1.0 не подходят..

----------


## красный перец

> Коллеги, помогите, потерял ключ КриптоПРО OCSP Server 2.0
> П.С. В этой теме были ключи к версии 1.0 не подходят..


от версии 1.0 к версии 2.0 не подойдут. а отдельно к версии 2.0 их нет

----------

